# Io, il mio ex, la nostra passione e l'altra



## misssparrow (26 Giugno 2013)

ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


----------



## erab (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti *ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) *e una figlia.....
> cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


Fammi indovinare, l'idea che con la sua compagna (dovresti anche chiarire perché l' hai virgolettata) le cose 
vadano male te l'ha suggerita lui......  

PS: ma la tua di situazione? single? fidanzata? sposata?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
> cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


Un pomeriggio per elaborare tutto ciò mi sembra un po' pochino...  Che devi fare? Nulla ... A meno che non sia tu che voglia ricontattarlo da amica


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...*dopo tanto*, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, *non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo*....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
> cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


E' passato tanto tempo potrebbe ora farsi scrupoli.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Misss,

perchè pensi che sia la tua anima gemella?
E perchè mai questa anima gemella nel frattempo ha fatto una figlia con un'altra donna?


----------



## misssparrow (26 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Fammi indovinare, l'idea che con la sua compagna (dovresti anche chiarire perché l' hai virgolettata) le cose
> vadano male te l'ha suggerita lui......
> 
> PS: ma la tua di situazione? single? fidanzata? sposata?


no, no non mi ha detto nulla della sua situazione...io cmq sono single...


----------



## misssparrow (26 Giugno 2013)

si lo so, detta così è triste...è che noi ci frequentavamo anni  fa....viaggiavamo alla stessa lunghezza d'onda sul piano fisico e  mentale....poi per alcuni motivi ci siam persi...e ora ci siamo  incontrati di nuovo....quando sei convinta che quella sia l'anima  gemella, poi è difficile cambiare opionione a prescindere da tutto ...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
> cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


ciao, mi dici le vostre età e per quale motivo vi eravate separati tanto tempo fa? giusto per inquadrare un po' la situazione. puo' essere sparito perche' passato l'ormone ha capito di aver fatto una cavolata e s'e' fatto una doccia fredda, come puo' essere tante altre cose. non ci dici tra l'altro quanto tempo e' passato tra l'incontro ed ora, e' sparito da quanto? un giorno, un mese, un anno?
Cosa dovresti fare tu, magari trovartene uno libero, se proprio questo e' la tua anima gemella e siete destinati a stare insieme per sempre il cammino e' piu' difficile. c'e' una bimba in mezzo, se puoi evita di infilarti in questa famiglia, mi sembra gia' abbastanza inqualificabile lui da darti questo spazio, qualcuno che usi u po' di buon senso c'e' in giro?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> si lo so, detta così è triste...è che noi ci frequentavamo anni  fa....viaggiavamo alla stessa lunghezza d'onda sul piano fisico e  mentale....poi per alcuni motivi ci siam persi...e ora ci siamo  incontrati di nuovo....quando sei convinta che quella sia l'anima  gemella, poi è difficile cambiare opionione a prescindere da tutto ...


Capisco ma lo hai rivisto solo un pomeriggio ... Un tempo limitato per verificare le reali condizioni, magari sarà lui a ricercarmi tra un po'


----------



## misssparrow (26 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> ciao, mi dici le vostre età e per quale motivo vi eravate separati tanto tempo fa? giusto per inquadrare un po' la situazione. puo' essere sparito perche' passato l'ormone ha capito di aver fatto una cavolata e s'e' fatto una doccia fredda, come puo' essere tante altre cose. non ci dici tra l'altro quanto tempo e' passato tra l'incontro ed ora, e' sparito da quanto? un giorno, un mese, un anno?
> Cosa dovresti fare tu, magari trovartene uno libero, se proprio questo e' la tua anima gemella e siete destinati a stare insieme per sempre il cammino e' piu' difficile. c'e' una bimba in mezzo, se puoi evita di infilarti in questa famiglia, mi sembra gia' abbastanza inqualificabile lui da darti questo spazio, qualcuno che usi u po' di buon senso c'e' in giro?


noi ci portiamo 19 anni...io ne ho 30, lui 49...non ci vedavamo da circa 3 anni....in realtà all'epoca saprì senza darmi una spiegazione....da come mi dicevano i suoi amici, era frenato dall'età .... voleva dei figli, evidentemente mi riteneva ancora piccola...


----------



## erab (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> no, no non mi ha detto nulla della sua situazione...io cmq sono single...


e allora da cosa derivano le considerazioni sulla sua relazione?


----------



## misssparrow (26 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco ma lo hai rivisto solo un pomeriggio ... Un tempo limitato per verificare le reali condizioni, magari sarà lui a ricercarmi tra un po'


  si, è che è bastato un pomeriggio per riprovare le stesse sensazioni di una volta...effettivamente mi ha detto che mi avrebbe ricercata e, conoscendolo, mi sembra strano che ancora non si sia fatto vivo...in genere è uno che non si fa scappare niente


----------



## passante (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
> cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


 ma guarda(te) che a volte uno ci tiene veramente alla sua routine, eh. scusami, magari non è questo il caso, ma santapace mica a tutti fa schifo la propria vita solo perché non è una vita con voi. e... e la routine, e il piattume, e il grigiore, e non c'è più niente... ma che cosa ne sapete? io me lo sarei portato a letto il mio collega, ma niente a che vedere col mio compagno, e un vita che, sarà pure una comoda (?) routine, ma non cambierei con niente al mondo. scusami, era un sfogo personale. per quello che riguarda te. un pomeriggio è troppo poco, una compagna è molto, e una figlia è probabilmente tutto. io lascerei perdere. in ogni caso, non ti fare troppi castelli in aria.


----------



## sienne (26 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

i motivi che tu pensi del perché non si fa sentire ... poco contano.

sta di fatto, che non ti ha contattata. 

non so come sei tu o lui, ma se qualcuno per me è importante 
gli faccio sapere cosa mi passa per la mente, soprattutto se dico, mi faccio sentire. 

si vede ... che considera altre cose più importanti ... 

sienne


----------



## misssparrow (26 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> e allora da cosa derivano le considerazioni sulla sua relazione?


scusa non ho capito..


----------



## misssparrow (26 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> i motivi che tu pensi del perché non si fa sentire ... poco contano.
> 
> ...


in realtà lui non è uno che parla di ciò che gli passa per la mente.... :/


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

da quanto aspetti che si faccia sentire?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> si, è che è bastato un pomeriggio per riprovare le stesse sensazioni di una volta...effettivamente mi ha detto che mi avrebbe ricercata e, conoscendolo, mi sembra strano che ancora non si sia fatto vivo...in genere è uno che non si fa scappare niente


Ma son passati anni ... Un po' si cambia ... Magari hai ragione tu si fa scrupoli


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma son passati anni ... Un po' si cambia ... Magari hai ragione tu si fa scrupoli



Magari gli è bastato quel pomeriggio, quei baci, quei ricordi rispolverati, ma poi è tornato a casa e ha guardato sua figlia e la sua compagna, ha scosso la testa ridendo e si è detto "ma che strano sogno che ho fatto".

Può essere.

In realtà, è molto più probabile che torni a cercarla e che comincino una relazione.
Che ovviamente finirà male quando Miss vorrà vivere con lui alla luce del sole.

(scusate, dopo un pò questo forum fa questo effetto )


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma guarda(te) che a volte uno ci tiene veramente alla sua routine, eh. scusami, magari non è questo il caso, ma santapace mica a tutti fa schifo la propria vita solo perché non è una vita con voi. e... e la routine, e il piattume, e il grigiore, e non c'è più niente... ma che cosa ne sapete? io me lo sarei portato a letto il mio collega, ma niente a che vedere col mio compagno, e un vita che, sarà pure una comoda (?) routine, ma non cambierei con niente al mondo.


Grande post.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari gli è bastato quel pomeriggio, quei baci, quei ricordi rispolverati, ma poi è tornato a casa e ha guardato sua figlia e la sua compagna, ha scosso la testa ridendo e si è detto "ma che strano sogno che ho fatto".
> 
> Può essere.
> 
> ...


ti fornisce la sfera di cristallo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma guarda(te) che a volte uno ci tiene veramente alla sua routine, eh. scusami, magari non è questo il caso, ma santapace mica a tutti fa schifo la propria vita solo perché non è una vita con voi. e... e la routine, e il piattume, e il grigiore, e non c'è più niente... ma che cosa ne sapete? io me lo sarei portato a letto il mio collega, ma niente a che vedere col mio compagno, e un vita che, sarà pure una comoda (?) routine, ma non cambierei con niente al mondo. scusami, era un sfogo personale. per quello che riguarda te. un pomeriggio è troppo poco, una compagna è molto, e una figlia è probabilmente tutto. io lascerei perdere. in ogni caso, non ti fare troppi castelli in aria.


Passy ma che dici potresti cambiare idea riguardo alle donne ? :mrgreen: Sei una perla rara ... Che fortuna il tuo Matteo :up:


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> noi ci portiamo 19 anni...io ne ho 30, lui 49...non ci vedavamo da circa 3 anni....in realtà *all'epoca saprì senza darmi una spiegazione*....da come mi dicevano i suoi amici, era frenato dall'età .... voleva dei figli, evidentemente mi riteneva ancora piccola...



pure recidivo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> si, è che è bastato un pomeriggio per riprovare le stesse sensazioni di una volta...effettivamente mi ha detto che mi avrebbe ricercata* e, conoscendolo, mi sembra strano* che ancora non si sia fatto vivo...in genere è uno che non si fa scappare niente



stai scherzando?
Ti ha mollata  SPARENDO...
Lo conosci cosa?
No ma davvero.
Ti prego.
Ma sputagli addosso quando lo vedrai per la terza volta.


ma perchè ti fai trattare così?


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> in realtà lui non è uno che parla di ciò che gli passa per la mente.... :/



ovvio.
Con i maghi dello sparimento non è per nulla facile comunicare.



Non ci sono.


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> si lo so, detta così è triste...è che noi ci frequentavamo anni  fa....viaggiavamo alla stessa lunghezza d'onda sul piano fisico e  mentale....poi per alcuni motivi ci siam persi...e ora ci siamo  incontrati di nuovo....quando sei convinta che quella sia l'anima  gemella, poi è difficile cambiare opionione a prescindere da tutto ...


il punto che devi chiarirti è se quest'uomo prova lo stesso per te o se ti considera solo un'isola felice da raggiungere ogni tanto


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> stai scherzando?
> Ti ha mollata dopo tre anni che ti frequentava SPARENDO...
> Lo conosci cosa?
> No ma davvero.
> ...


ma no non si frequentavano da tre anni... ora l'ha rivisto dopo tre anni... infatti manca un bel pezzo, tipo che genere di relazione avevano e quanto e' durata?


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> ma no non si frequentavano da tre anni... ora l'ha rivisto dopo tre anni... infatti manca un bel pezzo, tipo che genere di relazione avevano e quanto e' durata?


infatti ho editato, ma il concetto non cambia.
E' sparito anche l'altra volta.
Non mi sembra che lo conosca molto.
Poi certo.
Magari si rifà vedere fra un mese.
per poi sparire ancora.

Lo chiamerò Magia.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
> cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


È sparito perche ha una famiglia ...e in alcun modo non deve riguardare te la vita che fa con la sua compagna...
anche se fosse magari gli piace ...
Io è mio marito ,ad esempio ,facciamo vita piuttosto separata ma solo noi sappiamo se ci va bene o non bene così...
se fossimo più coppia già ci saremo scannati ma il nostro modo di amarci e questo...e stiamo bene così ...
se una qualsiasi persona insinuasse cose del genere la /lo prenderei a testate ...




misssparrow ha detto:


> si lo so, detta così è triste...è che noi ci frequentavamo anni  fa....viaggiavamo alla stessa lunghezza d'onda sul piano fisico e  mentale....poi per alcuni motivi ci siam persi...e ora ci siamo  incontrati di nuovo....quando sei convinta che quella sia l'anima  gemella, poi è difficile cambiare opionione a prescindere da tutto ...


Si ma sei convinta tu però ...
Prova ad andare dalla compagna e magari dirglielo ...
fossi io ti riderei in faccia ...


ot:
scusa ma stasera mi sento avvelenata 
ps: non ce l'ho con te eh!


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma guarda(te) che a volte uno ci tiene veramente alla sua routine, eh. scusami, magari non è questo il caso, ma santapace mica a tutti fa schifo la propria vita solo perché non è una vita con voi. e... e la routine, e il piattume, e il grigiore, e non c'è più niente... ma che cosa ne sapete? io me lo sarei portato a letto il mio collega, ma niente a che vedere col mio compagno, e un vita che, sarà pure una comoda (?) routine, ma non cambierei con niente al mondo. scusami, era un sfogo personale. per quello che riguarda te. un pomeriggio è troppo poco, una compagna è molto, e una figlia è probabilmente tutto. io lascerei perdere. in ogni caso, non ti fare troppi castelli in aria.


Bel post


----------



## erab (26 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> scusa non ho capito..


nel primo post dici: continuare la comoda routine che si è costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita piuttosto separata)

ho interpretato (forse sbagliando) che tu percepisca nel suo un rapporto in crisi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Passy ma che dici potresti cambiare idea riguardo alle donne ? :mrgreen: Sei una perla rara ... Che fortuna il tuo Matteo :up:


Guarda che ci sono prima io :incazzato:


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ci sono prima io :incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> noi ci portiamo 19 anni...io ne ho 30, lui 49...non ci vedavamo da circa 3 anni....in realtà all'epoca saprì senza darmi una spiegazione....da come mi dicevano i suoi amici, era frenato dall'età .... voleva dei figli, evidentemente mi riteneva ancora piccola...


Non c'era bisogno che sparisse ... Se ti riteneva troppo piccola ( a 27 anni???) te ne poteva parlare ... Motivare ... Mah


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ci sono prima io :incazzato:


Lo dicevo per te :angelo:


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> da quanto aspetti che si faccia sentire?


da 2/3 settimane


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari gli è bastato quel pomeriggio, quei baci, quei ricordi rispolverati, ma poi è tornato a casa e ha guardato sua figlia e la sua compagna, ha scosso la testa ridendo e si è detto "ma che strano sogno che ho fatto".
> 
> Può essere.
> 
> ...


dici che tornerà a cercarmi? cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> ma no non si frequentavano da tre anni... ora l'ha rivisto dopo tre anni... infatti manca un bel pezzo, tipo che genere di relazione avevano e quanto e' durata?


una relazione durata 7/8 mesi e vissuta alla luce del sole


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

grazie per i pareri che mi state dando ragazzi...mi rendo conto che detta cosa sembra la storia di una povera illusa....ma vi assicuro che non è così...magari è sparito per scrupolo, questo non lo so, ma quel pomeriggio lo "sentivo" con la stessa sintonia a cui eravamo abituati....poi magari effettivamente è tornato a casa ed è tornato alla realtà...questo non lo so


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non c'era bisogno che sparisse ... Se ti riteneva troppo piccola ( a 27 anni???) te ne poteva parlare ... Motivare ... Mah


Fiammetta, non era troppo piccola, ma di certo era troppo piccola per lui, 19 anni di differenza non sono bruscolini, sono veramente pesanti ed un uomo con un poco di cervello pensa al dopo ed è brutto essere vecchi ed avere una donna che ha quasi 20 anni meno di te...cosa gli può dare un'oca morta del genere? Sai che frustrazione?
No un uomo saggio si scopa la giovane, ma vive con una con cui può vivere, amore o non amore che sia.


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fiammetta, non era troppo piccola, ma di certo era troppo piccola per lui, 19 anni di differenza non sono bruscolini, sono veramente pesanti ed un uomo con un poco di cervello pensa al dopo ed è brutto essere vecchi ed avere una donna che ha quasi 20 anni meno di te...cosa gli può dare un'oca morta del genere? Sai che frustrazione?
> No un uomo saggio si scopa la giovane, ma vive con una con cui può vivere, amore o non amore che sia.


  l'oca morta è per me?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> l'oca morta è per me?


Hai appena conosciuto Daniele .... Ehm è un po' incazzato con il mondo ... Comunque miss se non ti ricerca magari ci ha ripensato ... Sai una compagna e soprattutto una figlia hanno un loro peso


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma guarda(te) che a volte uno ci tiene veramente alla sua routine, eh. scusami, magari non è questo il caso, ma santapace mica a tutti fa schifo la propria vita solo perché non è una vita con voi. e... e la routine, e il piattume, e il grigiore, e non c'è più niente... ma che cosa ne sapete? io me lo sarei portato a letto il mio collega, ma niente a che vedere col mio compagno, e un vita che, sarà pure una comoda (?) routine, ma non cambierei con niente al mondo. scusami, era un sfogo personale. per quello che riguarda te. un pomeriggio è troppo poco, una compagna è molto, e una figlia è probabilmente tutto. io lascerei perdere. in ogni caso, non ti fare troppi castelli in aria.



:up:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ci sono prima io :incazzato:



non è per niente ma ragazze con Passy dovete prendere il numeretto..e se vogliamo dirla tutta c'ero prima io:carneval:


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai appena conosciuto Daniele .... Ehm è un po' incazzato con il mondo ... Comunque miss se non ti ricerca magari ci ha ripensato ... Sai una compagna e soprattutto una figlia hanno un loro peso


grazie per il chiarimento....pensavo ce l'avesse con me....sono d'accordo, gli saran venuti scrupoli per la figlia....mi sentirei di escludere gli scrupoli per la compagna...nel senso se ci tenesse veramente non mi avrebbe dovuto baciare....poi magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> grazie per il chiarimento....pensavo ce l'avesse con me....sono d'accordo, gli saran venuti scrupoli per la figlia....mi sentirei di escludere gli scrupoli per la compagna...*nel senso se ci tenesse veramente non mi avrebbe dovuto baciare....*poi magari mi sbaglio...



non è detto, il fatto che ti abbia baciata non vuol dire necessariamente che non tenga alla sua compagna. Anzi, secondo me,  il fatto che poi non sia successo altro forse è proprio un segnale che qualche scrupolo se lo stia facendo


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo dicevo per te :angelo:


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è per niente ma ragazze con Passy dovete prendere il numeretto..e se vogliamo dirla tutta c'ero prima io:carneval:


ensa:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è detto, il fatto che ti abbia baciata non vuol dire necessariamente che non tenga alla sua compagna. Anzi, secondo me,  il fatto che poi non sia successo altro forse è proprio un segnale che qualche scrupolo se lo stia facendo


Un uomo di quell'età con una figlia piccola è normale che ci pensi mille volte prima di rischiare di rovinare tutto. O forse non è normale ma è comprensibile e apprezzabile.


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un uomo di quell'età con una figlia piccola è normale che ci pensi mille volte prima di rischiare di rovinare tutto. O forse non è normale ma è comprensibile e apprezzabile.


Concordo. anche perchè io non credo che lui abbia intenzione di avere una relazione con lei...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è per niente ma ragazze con Passy dovete prendere il numeretto..e se vogliamo dirla tutta c'ero prima io:carneval:



Simy mi spiace tanto darti questa delusione ma PRIMA DI TUTTE ci sono SEMPRE stata IO

il fatto che sia sparita per un po' dal forum non conta


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Simy mi spiace tanto darti questa delusione ma PRIMA DI TUTTE ci sono SEMPRE stata IO
> 
> il fatto che sia sparita per un po' dal forum non conta



rimettiti in fila


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> rimettiti in fila



Ma stigrandissimi cazzi


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma stigrandissimi cazzi


ti voglio bene pure io


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> una relazione durata 7/8 mesi e vissuta alla luce del sole


e dopo 7/8 mesi sparisce senza una spiegazione...? E tu sei felice di rivederlo? Tu l'avevi poi cercato? Cioe' come hai capito che la storia era finita?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> l'oca morta è per me?


L'oca morta sarà lui e se pensi a cosa signfica...pensaci, l'oca morta ha il collo moscio, ecco perchè l'ho chiamato così!
Lothar!!! Vienimi a dare una mano e spiega a queste invornite cosa è un'oca morta!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'oca morta sarà lui e se pensi a cosa signfica...pensaci, l'oca morta ha il collo moscio, ecco perchè l'ho chiamato così!


A 49 anni!?! Hai delle idee strane tu.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> da 2/3 settimane


Mandalo a cagare


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A 49 anni!?! Hai delle idee strane tu.


Quando lei avrà 35 anni lui sarà bello che oca morta! E' questo il senso del mio parlare e da quanto vedo in questo sito di donne che a 45 anni vogliono prendere cazzi e lazzi ce ne sono eccome!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quando lei avrà 35 anni lui sarà bello che oca morta! E' questo il senso del mio parlare e da quanto vedo in questo sito di donne che a 45 anni vogliono prendere cazzi e lazzi ce ne sono eccome!


Quando lei avrà 35 anni lui ne avrà 54. Vallo a dire a Lothar!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> grazie per i pareri che mi state dando ragazzi...mi rendo conto che detta cosa sembra la storia di una povera illusa....ma vi assicuro che non è così...magari è sparito per scrupolo, questo non lo so, ma quel pomeriggio lo "sentivo" con la stessa sintonia a cui eravamo abituati....poi magari effettivamente è tornato a casa ed è tornato alla realtà...questo non lo so



Scusa ma invece di farti tutte queste menate perché non lo chiami e non gli chiedi perché cazzo è sparito?
ma quando vi siete rivisti perlomeno gli hai chiesto perché cazzo era sparito la prima volta?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Ohi bellezza ma che fine hai fatto ? :smile: Non è che stai prendendo lezioni di cucina !?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> rimettiti in fila


Come il numeri o dal dottore se passi il turno sei fregata ... :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è per niente ma ragazze con Passy dovete prendere il numeretto..e se vogliamo dirla tutta c'ero prima io:carneval:



Ecco brava diglielo.......

sono le ultime arrivate e cercano di fare le furbe


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ohi bellezza ma che fine hai fatto ? :smile: Non è che stai prendendo lezioni di cucina !?



è un periodo parecchio intenso... ho poco tempo


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'oca morta sarà lui e se pensi a cosa signfica...pensaci, l'oca morta ha il collo moscio, ecco perchè l'ho chiamato così!
> Lothar!!! Vienimi a dare una mano e spiega a queste invornite cosa è un'oca morta!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:L'oca morta se condita bene è bona


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco brava diglielo.......
> 
> sono le ultime arrivate e cercano di fare le furbe


hai capito queste...tome tome, cacchie cacchie, non ci possiamo distrarre un attimo e si intrufolano!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hai capito queste...tome tome, cacchie cacchie, non ci possiamo distrarre un attimo e si intrufolano!


:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco brava diglielo.......
> 
> sono le ultime arrivate e cercano di fare le furbe


Le ultime saranno le prime ... lo dice  il Vangelo ... ops gli ultimi in realta' ma va be' fa lo stesso...:smile: Quando rientra passy gli pija un coccolone ... Troppe donne si confonde :smile:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:L'oca morta se condita bene è bona


Oddio mi sono accorto ora che Lothar potrebbe prendersela per l'oca morta....oddio!!! :unhappy: 

Lothar, non ti preoccupare, non sei ancora oca morta, tra un poco magari agonizzante, ma non ancora morta :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come il numeri o dal dottore se passi il turno sei fregata ... :smile:


Fuori dal forum ma non fuori dal cuore


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> grazie per i pareri che mi state dando ragazzi...mi rendo conto che detta cosa sembra la storia di una povera illusa....ma vi assicuro che non è così...magari è sparito per scrupolo, questo non lo so, ma quel pomeriggio lo "sentivo" con la stessa sintonia a cui eravamo abituati....poi magari effettivamente è tornato a casa ed è tornato alla realtà...questo non lo so


a me sembra che in tutto questo tempo tu abbia idealizzato questa persona tanto da passare sopra la sua improvvisa e scorretta sparizione, dandogli chissà che profonda motivazione. ed ora credo che la sintonia che "senti" tra di voi sia dovuta solo a dei bei ricordi, anzi, a dei ricordi che hai abbellito per anni.



quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma invece di farti tutte queste menate perché non lo chiami e non gli chiedi perché cazzo è sparito?
> ma quando vi siete rivisti perlomeno gli hai chiesto perché cazzo era sparito la prima volta?


quoto. che è? va e viene come gli pare e piace?


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> è un periodo parecchio intenso... ho poco tempo


Si vabbè.....mica siamo il conte noi!Quando scrivi la verità?


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè.....mica siamo il conte noi!Quando scrivi la verità?


magari fosse una cazzata....


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> magari fosse una cazzata....


Dai coraggio...!


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai coraggio...!


non mollo tranquillo...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'oca morta sarà lui e se pensi a cosa signfica...pensaci, l'oca morta ha il collo moscio, ecco perchè l'ho chiamato così!
> Lothar!!! Vienimi a dare una mano e spiega a queste invornite cosa è un'oca morta!


somaro di canton come va nel celeste impero??sei ancora li'?e qdo torni sotto le 2 torri??prima o poi un ape al crystal con te e sbri lo facciamo??

ma guarda faccio presto ad aiutarti..mi paleso..e vedi non l'oca,ma il ''gatto morto''....da un po di tempo faccio sesso meno dei mai goduti del sito:smile::smile::smile:a casa,e fuori ..e da mo!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oddio mi sono accorto ora che Lothar potrebbe prendersela per l'oca morta....oddio!!! :unhappy:
> 
> Lothar, non ti preoccupare, non sei ancora oca morta, tra un poco magari agonizzante, ma non ancora morta :carneval:


Guarda mi hai preceduto quando ho letto Bruni ... Qualche dubbio sul tuo post dedicato all'oca  morta m'e' venuto ... Te sei zappato i piedi da solo :smile:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non mollo tranquillo...


Dillo che hai perso la testa per qualcuno dai...non essere timida!


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dillo che hai perso la testa per qualcuno dai...non essere timida!


aahah si, lo ammetto, per un cane con cui sto lavorando in canile... sto valutando se prendere un fratellino a Yuma, ma ho paura che di due ne resterebbe solo uno...e non sarebbe quello del canile


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> dici che tornerà a cercarmi? cosa te lo fa pensare?


la tua Quinta coppa E 

a parte le battute,mi sembra che tu stia commettendo un errore enorme: ti stai facendo dare per scontata.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aahah si, lo ammetto, per un cane con cui sto lavorando in canile... sto valutando se prendere un fratellino a Yuma, ma ho paura che di due ne resterebbe solo uno...e non sarebbe quello del canile


mi piacerebbe prendertene uno,ma non posso.....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tua Quinta coppa E
> 
> a parte le battute,mi sembra che tu stia commettendo un errore enorme: ti stai facendo dare per scontata.


Cercasi disperatamente quinta coppa E :carneval:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe prendertene uno,ma non posso.....


lo so tranquillo. sono io che devo farmi una violenza per non prenderne un altro. ma ora non potrei gestirne due...


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so tranquillo. sono io che devo farmi una violenza per non prenderne un altro. ma ora non potrei gestirne due...


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 7109


:bacio:


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> e dopo 7/8 mesi sparisce senza una spiegazione...? E tu sei felice di rivederlo? Tu l'avevi poi cercato? Cioe' come hai capito che la storia era finita?


è sparito....senza darmi spiegazioni...


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> è sparito....senza darmi spiegazioni...


Ma lo hai ricercato tu?


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma invece di farti tutte queste menate perché non lo chiami e non gli chiedi perché cazzo è sparito?
> ma quando vi siete rivisti perlomeno gli hai chiesto perché cazzo era sparito la prima volta?


lui voleva anche prendere il discorso...io ho detto che non volevo parlarne (per non dare adito a rancori da parte mia) convinta che cmq avrei avuto modo di parlarne in successivi incontri....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> è sparito....senza darmi spiegazioni...


E ora che l'hai rivisto non gli hai chiesto spiegazioni?
Mah


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tua Quinta coppa E
> 
> a parte le battute,mi sembra che tu stia commettendo un errore enorme: ti stai facendo dare per scontata.


mmmmm questo è vero...però io non lo cerco....potrebbe bastare? cosa potremi fare per non sembrare scontata?


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma lo hai ricercato tu?


all'epoca lo provai a cercare, ma non rispondeva piu al tel....ora ci siamo ritrovati abbastanza x caso...


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ora che l'hai rivisto non gli hai chiesto spiegazioni?
> Mah


il discorso lo volevo prendere, ma non subito...speravo negli incontri successivi


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> all'epoca lo provai a cercare, ma non rispondeva piu al tel....ora ci siamo ritrovati abbastanza x caso...


ok. E la prima cosa che gli hai detto non è stato "Brutto stronzo perchè sei  sparito così?"


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok. E la prima cosa che gli hai detto non è stato "Brutto stronzo perchè sei  sparito così?"


ahhaahahhaah no


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ahhaahahhaah no


Contenta tu....
E tu da uno  che sparisce dopo una relazione, ti aspetti che si faccia sentire dopo un bacio??
Mah.....


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contenta tu....
> E tu da uno  che sparisce dopo una relazione, ti aspetti che si faccia sentire dopo un bacio??
> Mah.....


  effettivamente mi state facendo vedere l'assurdità della cosa....


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> effettivamente mi state facendo vedere l'assurdità della cosa....



per fortuna cominci a vederla!
io col cavolo che mi lasciavo baciare se prima non mi dava una spiegazione plausibile della precedente sparizione


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

puo' essere che mentre stava con te abbia conosciuto l'attuale "compagna" e sia sparito per quello? io avrei voluto ascoltarle le spiegazioni invece, sono fondamentali per capire cosa aspettarsi da lui


----------



## passante (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :smile: Quando rientra passy gli pija un coccolone ... Troppe donne si confonde :smile:


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> mmmmm questo è vero...però io non lo cerco....potrebbe bastare? cosa potremi fare per non sembrare scontata?


assentarti fisicamente.   non rispondere subito al telefono,quando rispondi non far capire che eri lì che aspettavi che ti chiamasse.  insomma fargli capire che non 6 il soprammobile che ritrova esattamente nello stesso posto in cui l'ha lasciato l'ultima volta.

questo per vedere se per lui tu conti qualcosa o se 6 solo un piacevole passatempo


----------



## JON (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
> *cosa ne pensate*, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


Che siete nella fase delle "belle parole". Poi c'è la realtà, e qui qualche traccia già ce n'è.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


>


ci

Ci  siamo sfidate a singolar tenzone :mrgreenra arriva il tuo Matteo e ci sfettuccia


----------



## passante (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ci
> 
> C*i  siamo sfidate a singolar tenzone* :mrgreenra arriva il tuo Matteo e ci sfettuccia


 sono onorato   (anche se fate le spiritose perché sapete di non rischiare  )


----------



## passante (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> è sparito....senza darmi spiegazioni...


mah! non mi pare che si senta tanto gemellato...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> puo' essere che mentre stava con te abbia conosciuto l'attuale "compagna" e sia sparito per quello? io avrei voluto ascoltarle le spiegazioni invece, sono fondamentali per capire cosa aspettarsi da lui



perché secondo te un tipo che si comporta così darebbe delle spiegazioni oneste?


----------



## passante (27 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché secondo te un tipo che si comporta così darebbe delle spiegazioni oneste?


 si', tipo c'era traffico, la prozia era all'ospedale, o il cane gli aveva mangiato il telefonino... miss io non ci perderei ulteriore tempo.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché secondo te un tipo che si comporta così darebbe delle spiegazioni oneste?


l'ho pensato appena dopo aver schiacciato invia.....:unhappy:


----------



## passante (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> l'ho pensato appena dopo aver schiacciato invia.....:unhappy:


troppo tardi, bocciata :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (27 Giugno 2013)

@miss

Ti ha baciata come un padre una figlia, anche se ci ha messo la lingua, sallo! Se non era un bacio così, avreste trombato subito.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @miss
> 
> Ti ha baciata come un padre una figlia, anche se ci ha messo la lingua, sallo! Se non era un bacio così, avreste trombato subito.


magari proprio come un padre no,ma il resto della tua considerazione è perfetto


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @miss
> 
> Ti ha baciata come un padre una figlia, anche se ci ha messo la lingua, sallo! Se non era un bacio così, avreste trombato subito.


 in che senso? spiega meglio


----------



## misssparrow (27 Giugno 2013)

cmq ragazzi è bello leggere le vostre opinioni


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
> cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


Santo cielo....:unhappy: :unhappy:
Salvatemi....:unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2013)

io ho sentito odore di facocera in erba, ma credo che si possa salvare dal facocerismo.
Sembra ascoltare.

In genere le facocere partono con un idea e la mantengono.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ho sentito odore di facocera in erba, ma credo che si possa salvare dal facocerismo.
> Sembra ascoltare.
> 
> In genere le facocere partono con un idea e la mantengono.



Hai ragione.
Buon per lei e per il mondo.

Però studiarne una non sarebbe stato male, dai.


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Buon per lei e per il mondo.
> 
> Però studiarne una non sarebbe stato male, dai.



Se vuoi ti impresto la mia...:mrgreen:

Diceva le stesse cose...:unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## misssparrow (29 Giugno 2013)

oh ragazzi la tipa mi fa la marcatura a uomo...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
> cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie



La cosa più semplice dovresti fare; scrivi che siete due anime gemelle giusto? bene! detto questo appena lo rivedi digli di separarsi se tiene a te. Semplice no? 

Ma semplice non è, altrimenti non saresti qua a fare domande, tranquilla comunque qua in tanti di diranno che sei single e che la colpa sta in lui se tradisce. Tu non avrai nessuna colpa nè morale ne altro ancora. Io personalmente me ne tiro fuori.


----------



## misssparrow (29 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La cosa più semplice dovresti fare; scrivi che siete due anime gemelle giusto? bene! detto questo appena lo rivedi digli di separarsi se tiene a te. Semplice no?
> 
> Ma semplice non è, altrimenti non saresti qua a fare domande, tranquilla comunque qua in tanti di diranno che sei single e che la colpa sta in lui se tradisce. *Tu non avrai nessuna colpa nè morale ne altro ancora.* Io personalmente me ne tiro fuori.


sei un pò ironico, vero?


----------



## devastata (29 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La cosa più semplice dovresti fare; scrivi che siete due anime gemelle giusto? bene! detto questo appena lo rivedi digli di separarsi se tiene a te. Semplice no?
> 
> Ma semplice non è, altrimenti non saresti qua a fare domande, tranquilla comunque qua in *tanti di diranno che sei single e che la colpa sta in lui se tradisce. Tu non avrai nessuna colpa nè morale ne altro ancora. *Io personalmente me ne tiro fuori.




Lui sicuramente ha le sue colpe, ma queste ragazze libere che vanno in cerca di uomi sposati, DIO LE FULMNI!

Quando poi asseriscono con certezza che 'tra loro' sicuramente non c'è più niente, vaneggiano.


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> oh ragazzi la tipa mi fa la marcatura a uomo...


La tipa e' la fidanzata della tua anima gemella?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui sicuramente ha le sue colpe, ma queste ragazze libere che vanno in cerca di uomi sposati, DIO LE FULMNI!
> 
> Quando poi asseriscono con certezza che 'tra loro' sicuramente non c'è più niente, vaneggiano.


Pensa come stanno messe se vogliono chi ha venti o più anni più di loro!


----------



## misssparrow (29 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui sicuramente ha le sue colpe, ma queste ragazze libere che vanno in cerca di uomi sposati, DIO LE FULMNI!
> 
> Quando poi asseriscono con certezza che 'tra loro' sicuramente non c'è più niente, vaneggiano.


non è sposato, non l'ho cercato e non sono stata io a baciarlo...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> non è sposato, non l'ho cercato e non sono stata io a baciarlo...


Ma lui ti ha risposto non facendosi sentire. E' un tipo così che fugge le spiegazioni sgradevoli.


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2013)

Ma l altra citata nel titolo del 3d e' la fidanzata?Ma le altre non sono quelle non ufficiali?Comunque...anche la mia facocera mi chiamava l altra sostenendo di essere l anima gemella del buon mattia che ovviamente non lo capiva quanto erano in gemellaggio.mumble mumble...mmmmhhhh


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

il non farsi sentire ... a modo suo, è anche una risposta. 

comunque. io ho letto cose ... tra il mio compagno e la sua amante 
che veramente, non sapevo in che film mi trovassi ... 

si dicono, si provano, si crede, si spera, si sogna ... tante cose. 
ma la realtà alla fine è: lui non si è fatto più sentire. 

sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma l altra citata nel titolo del 3d e' la fidanzata?Ma le altre non sono quelle non ufficiali?Comunque...anche l*a mia facocera *mi chiamava l altra sostenendo di essere l anima gemella del buon mattia che ovviamente non lo capiva quanto erano in gemellaggio.mumble mumble...mmmmhhhh



Salve a tutti... Stavo leggendo il 3d, quando mi sovviene un dubbio...
Facocera sta per?? O i vostri compagni hanno strane perversioni... o... 

 ringrazio in anticipo chi mi illumina


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Giugno 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Salve a tutti... Stavo leggendo il 3d, quando mi sovviene un dubbio...
> *Facocera* sta per?? O i vostri compagni hanno strane perversioni... o...
> 
> ringrazio in anticipo chi mi illumina


vediamo se ho capito...
è l'altra, l'amante che sente l'uomo con cui sta vivendo una relazione come suo e solo suo, visto che li lega un rapporto vero, forte, unico. mentre quello di lui con la sua compagna ufficiale, un'intrusa da allontanare, è già morto, lei lo sa, non ha dubbi e quindi non si trattiene dall'indebolirlo in tutti i modi, con attacchi frontali o lavorando di fino. e se l'idillio viene interrotto per un qualche motivo che non sia la sua volontà, non molla la presa.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> vediamo se ho capito...
> è l'altra, l'amante che sente l'uomo con cui sta vivendo una relazione come suo e solo suo, visto che li lega un rapporto vero, forte, unico. mentre quello di lui con la sua compagna ufficiale, un'intrusa da allontanare, è già morto, lei lo sa, non ha dubbi e quindi non si trattiene dall'indebolirlo in tutti i modi, con attacchi frontali o lavorando di fino. e se l'idillio viene interrotto per un qualche motivo che non sia la sua volontà, non molla la presa.


Ossignur  sono sintomi portati dall'aviaria o dalla mucca pazza?? 
Per fortuna mai imbattuta in tali esemplari... :unhappy:

Comunque grazie per la spiegazione esaustiva e dettagliata :smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Giugno 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ossignur  sono sintomi portati dall'aviaria o dalla mucca pazza??
> Per fortuna mai imbattuta in tali esemplari... :unhappy:
> 
> Comunque grazie per la spiegazione esaustiva e dettagliata :smile:


figurati, purtroppo mi sto facendo una cultura in materia!


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> figurati, purtroppo mi sto facendo una cultura in materia!



vedila così.
Poi le riconosci a naso. Serve un sacco nella vita non avere amiche o conoscenti facocere.
Ti sei dimenticata però, che le facocere sanno anche sempre cosa prova l'altro. Sempre.
Qualsiasi atteggiamento lui abbia. Anche se ad un certo le mandano a fanculo. Niente.
Per loro è amore. 
E dietro ci vedono mille cose.

Tipo.
Lui sparisce due volte ma è l'anima gemella.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> figurati, purtroppo mi sto facendo una cultura in materia!


Io fossi uomo scapperei da tipe così...... ma ne ho conosciuti anche di uomini così :unhappy:
via a gambe levate fff:




Tebe ha detto:


> vedila così.
> Poi le riconosci a naso. Serve un sacco nella vita non avere amiche o conoscenti facocere.
> Ti sei dimenticata però, che le facocere sanno anche sempre cosa prova l'altro. Sempre.
> Qualsiasi atteggiamento lui abbia. *Anche se ad un certo le mandano a fanculo. Niente.
> ...


Per la seria so io qual'è la cosa migliore per "lu figghiu meu" come diceva una mia amica... anche se qui il malcapitato non le viene nè figlio, nè altro, anzi non le considera proprio!!! :rotfl:

E riguardo al neretto (mode facocera: on) "Certo che è amore, lui scappa perchè mi ama, per il troppo amore, se non provava nulla avrebbe tenuto un atteggiamento da indifferente nei miei riguardi!! Il contrario dell'amore è l'indifferenzaaaaa!!Lui mi vuole sposare, se solo non ci fosse quell'altra"(mode facocera: off) :canna:


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io fossi uomo scapperei da tipe così...... ma ne ho conosciuti anche di uomini così :unhappy:
> via a gambe levate fff:
> 
> 
> ...



cazzo.
O sei facocera o ne hai incontrata una!
Sono stupita.
Tutto giusto.



p.s. Brunetta non crede all'esistenza delle facocere. Appena si accorge di questo 3d ci cazzia.


E io fumo


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzo.
> O sei facocera o ne hai incontrata una!
> Sono stupita.
> Tutto giusto.
> ...


Un tempo avevo una collega che si atteggiava così!!! Quante immani cazzate (pardon ma quando ci vuole, ci vuole). Non le davo importanza, ma quando ero giù di morale riusciva a farmi ridere, narrando a tutti del suo principe azzurro che a stento ricordava il suo nome :rotfl:

ps- nooooo le facocere esistono.... se vuole la ingabbio e gli mostro l'esemplare che conosco :rofl:


Ti faccio compagnia, se non disturbo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Un tempo avevo una collega che si atteggiava così!!! Quante immani cazzate (pardon ma quando ci vuole, ci vuole). Non le davo importanza, ma quando ero giù di morale riusciva a farmi ridere, narrando a tutti del suo principe azzurro che a stento ricordava il suo nome :rotfl:
> 
> ps- nooooo le facocere esistono.... se vuole la ingabbio e gli mostro l'esemplare che conosco :rofl:
> 
> ...



C'è posto.
Accendo il cilum?

(ora Brunetta ci cazzia doppio. Tu rispondi che smetti quando vuoi e che quindi non sei drogata mi raccomando)


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> C'è posto.
> Accendo il cilum?
> 
> (ora Brunetta ci cazzia doppio. Tu rispondi che smetti quando vuoi e che quindi non sei drogata mi raccomando)



come poter rifiutare??  

(no no assolutamente, è la prima volta, solo per provare... ma una curiosità, non c'è bisogno che smetto perchè non ho mai iniziato )


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzo.
> O sei facocera o ne hai incontrata una!
> Sono stupita.
> Tutto giusto.
> ...


Io penso che questo supposto facocerismo (salvo casi patologici esistenti) sia utile a deresponsabilizzare uomini che tradiscono trasformandoli da esseri senzienti che hanno scelto di tradire e che non scelgono di troncare definitivamente per mantenersi la gratificazione di sentirsi contesi, scaricandola sull'amante (facocera) di fronte alla compagna, e sulla compagna (arpia, spesso sessualmente inadeguata) di fronte all'amante interpretando il ruolo di vittima. Dividi et impera funziona da millenni.


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che questo supposto facocerismo (salvo casi patologici esistenti) sia utile a deresponsabilizzare uomini che tradiscono trasformandoli da esseri senzienti che hanno scelto di tradire e che non scelgono di troncare definitivamente per mantenersi la gratificazione di sentirsi contesi, scaricandola sull'amante (facocera) di fronte alla compagna, e sulla compagna (arpia, spesso sessualmente inadeguata) di fronte all'amante interpretando il ruolo di vittima. Dividi et impera funziona da millenni.



no no. Sono assolutamente senzienti i maschietti.
ma la facocera non è durante. La facocera esce sulla lunga distanza quando ormai è chiaro a tutti (tranne a lei) che la moglie /fidanzata/compagna non è un arpia. E con cui lui, essendo sempre senziente, ha scelto di stare.
Nessuna deresposabilizzazione.
Solo. Semplice. facocere.
Niente di psicologico.
Un dato di fatto.
L'ho vissuto.  Come purtroppo molte di noi qui.
Lo so. Non ci si crede.
Eppure.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. Sono assolutamente senzienti i maschietti.
> ma la facocera non è durante. La facocera esce sulla lunga distanza quando ormai è chiaro a tutti (tranne a lei) che la moglie /fidanzata/compagna non è un arpia. E con cui lui, essendo sempre senziente, ha scelto di stare.
> Nessuna deresposabilizzazione.
> Solo. Semplice. facocere.
> ...


Il fatto è che la compagna non sa come lui si è realmente comportato con l'amante e come dopo si comporta e può quindi immaginare o credere che lui abbia con l'ex amante un comportamento chiaro e fermo che invece potrebbe non avere. Chiaro che può essere capitato anche a più donne qui presenti di stare con un uomo che è incorso nell'incontro di un caso patologico. Io resto dubbiosa che il fenomeno sia così vasto e propendo più per la presenza di "stronzismo" :carneval: presso i compagni traditori.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che questo supposto facocerismo (salvo casi patologici esistenti) *sia utile a deresponsabilizzare uomini che tradiscono trasformandoli da esseri senzienti *che hanno scelto di tradire e che non scelgono di troncare definitivamente per mantenersi la gratificazione di sentirsi contesi, scaricandola sull'amante (facocera) di fronte alla compagna, e sulla compagna (arpia, spesso sessualmente inadeguata) di fronte all'amante interpretando il ruolo di vittima. Dividi et impera funziona da millenni.


Ah no no... questo MAI, io come ho detto sempre al mio ragazzo, le altre possono anche incantarti, spogliarsi, saltarti addosso, tanto a loro non interessa nulla di noi, inteso come coppia, per loro io sono nessuno... sei tu che daresti la possibilità a una qualsiasi di inserirsi nella nostra coppia, e questo a te ( inteso lui) non lo perdonerei mai... 

Assolutamente non credo a quei sottaceti (chiamarli maschi è troppo) che dicono che la colpa è di lei... come io mi posso rifiutare anche se 1000 uomini si spogliano davanti a me, lui deve far lo stesso... Per me gli uomini e le donne sono uguali!! 

Credo nell'esistenza delle facocere, ma nello stesso tempo se tu non la scacci, la colpa è SOLO di lui per me, non di lei... mica è un meteorite che non può prevedere e non può "schivare".... (ma vedrai che se va con una di queste o con un'altra gli casca...)


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che la compagna non sa come lui si è realmente comportato con l'amante e come dopo si comporta e può quindi immaginare o credere che lui abbia con l'ex amante un comportamento chiaro e fermo che invece potrebbe non avere. Chiaro che può essere capitato anche a più donne qui presenti di stare con un uomo che è incorso nell'incontro di un caso patologico. Io resto dubbiosa che il fenomeno sia così vasto e propendo più per la presenza di "stronzismo" :carneval: presso i compagni traditori.


ma non credi sia vasto sai?
Credo lo sia solo qui.
Insomma, non siamo un campione credibile di come vanno le cose là fuori.
tendo a credere che le "amanti" siano più sulla falsa riga tebana che sul facocero andante.
Conosco molti "traditori" e molti traditi e sinceramente di facocere conosco la mia e quella che si è trombata il fidanzato di una dlele mie amiche.
Quindi un paio.
Il resto sono qui.


no no.
Sono una netta minoranza.

Minchia che culo abbiamo avuto.


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah no no... questo MAI, io come ho detto sempre al mio ragazzo, le altre possono anche incantarti, spogliarsi, saltarti addosso, tanto a loro non interessa nulla di noi, inteso come coppia, per loro io sono nessuno... sei tu che daresti la possibilità a una qualsiasi di inserirsi nella nostra coppia, e questo a te ( inteso lui) non lo perdonerei mai...
> 
> Assolutamente non credo a quei sottaceti (chiamarli maschi è troppo) *che dicono che la colpa è di lei...* come io mi posso rifiutare anche se 1000 uomini si spogliano davanti a me, lui deve far lo stesso... Per me gli uomini e le donne sono uguali!!
> 
> Credo nell'esistenza delle facocere, ma nello stesso tempo se tu non la scacci, la colpa è SOLO di lui per me, non di lei... mica è un meteorite che non può prevedere e non può "schivare".... (ma vedrai che se va con una di queste o con un'altra gli casca...)



si certo. E io sono cenerentola.
una cosa che ho apprezzato molto di Mattia è stato che non ha mai dato la colpa a lei del tradimento.
Anzi. Si è addossato buona parte della colpa per l'inizio.
(lo sapevo perchè gli avevo letto tutta la posta scambiata con lei:mrgreen:. E lui non lo sa ancora adesso.:mrgreen::mrgreen:E non inten do dirglielo. C'è stato un periodo che pensava io avessi poteri paranormali tipo leggergli nella mente.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: E invece leggevo solo le mail e il suo cellulare.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Madonna che brutto periodo.:unhappy


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...dopo tanto, in modo fortuito, ho ritrovato una persona  che per me è stata importantissima e anche io per lui....lui che ritengo  sia la mia anima gemella...abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio  insieme....poi lui mi bacia e poi mi dice che sembra che il tempo non  sia passato per niente. poi mi ha chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti e  che mi avrebbe cercata...ma finora niente....lo conosco, non lo sta  facendo per scrupolo....io credo che sia andato in crisi, che non voglia  ammettere a sè stesso che ancora ci tiene a me, dunque preferisce  soffocare tutto e continuare la comoda routine che si è  costruito....infatti ha una "compagna" (anche se credo facciano vita  piuttosto separata) e una figlia.....
> cosa ne pensate, perchè è sparito? e io cosa dovrei fare? grazie


Una domanda: In che senso Vita separata? non ho capito: è separato? O semplicemente vivono ognuno a casa sua, come funziona?

Se ti ha baciato qualcosa vorrà. Il miglior consiglio che posso darti è cerca di avere subito chiare le sue intenzioni. E domandati se ciò che vuole lui è lo stesso che vuoi tu. Solo allora decidi se rivivere questo reincontro, o se continuare per la tua strada dritta dritta e a passo svelto, verso NUOVE avventure


----------



## misssparrow (30 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Una domanda: In che senso Vita separata? non ho capito: è separato? O semplicemente vivono ognuno a casa sua, come funziona?
> 
> Se ti ha baciato qualcosa vorrà. Il miglior consiglio che posso darti è cerca di avere subito chiare le sue intenzioni. E domandati se ciò che vuole lui è lo stesso che vuoi tu. Solo allora decidi se rivivere questo reincontro, o se continuare per la tua strada dritta dritta e a passo svelto, verso NUOVE avventure


vite separate nel senso che vivono insieme ma ognuno esce per conto suo...se si facesse vivo glielo chiederei....ma come al solito scappa :/


----------



## passante (30 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> vite separate nel senso che vivono insieme ma ognuno esce per conto suo...se si facesse vivo glielo chiederei....ma come al solito scappa :/


 e tu lascialo scappare, miss non ti intestardire. anche se lui con te avesse vissuto delle sensazioni meravigliose, non tutti diamo lo stesso significato a quello che sentiamo, sai. ti posso dire che per mesi mi sono portato in testa e sotto pelle una persona, provando sensazioni fortissime (di desiderio, fondamentalmente) ogni volta che eravamo insieme e pensando a lui in modo quasi ossessivo quando eravamo distanti. ma quando è stato il momento di scegliere non ho esitato a tagliarlo fuori completamente dalla mia vita, senza tante spiegazioni. e credo che lui, l'altra persona, non abbia capito quello che è successo e, soprattutto, mi abbia considerato uno stronzo e certamente anche un vigliacco. penso che si sia detto che non avevo il coraggio di scegliere, di cambiare... un po' come leggo tante volte qui dentro. ma a me importava una cosa, sopra a tutte le altre, e quella l'ho perseguita.  ora io non dico che lui sia come me, anzi siamo certamente molto diversi, ma ti dico che tu non puoi sapere quello che c'è nella sua testa e che, secondo me, dovresti basarti su quello che dice o che fa (in questo caso: non ti cerca) e agire di conseguenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e tu lascialo scappare, miss non ti intestardire. anche se lui con te avesse vissuto delle sensazioni meravigliose, non tutti diamo lo stesso significato a quello che sentiamo, sai. ti posso dire che per mesi mi sono portato in testa e sotto pelle una persona, provando sensazioni fortissime (di desiderio, fondamentalmente) ogni volta che eravamo insieme e pensando a lui in modo quasi ossessivo quando eravamo distanti. ma quando è stato il momento di scegliere non ho esitato a tagliarlo fuori completamente dalla mia vita, senza tante spiegazioni. e credo che lui, l'altra persona, non abbia capito quello che è successo e, soprattutto, mi abbia considerato uno stronzo e certamente anche un vigliacco. penso che si sia detto che non avevo il coraggio di scegliere, di cambiare... un po' come leggo tante volte qui dentro. ma a me importava una cosa, sopra a tutte le altre, e quella l'ho perseguita.  ora io non dico che lui sia come me, anzi siamo certamente molto diversi, ma ti dico che tu non puoi sapere quello che c'è nella sua testa e che, secondo me, dovresti basarti su quello che dice o che fa (in questo caso: non ti cerca) e agire di conseguenza.


Bel post. Condivido tutta l'analisi et la diagnosi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e tu lascialo scappare, miss non ti intestardire. anche se lui con te avesse vissuto delle sensazioni meravigliose, non tutti diamo lo stesso significato a quello che sentiamo, sai. ti posso dire che per mesi mi sono portato in testa e sotto pelle una persona, provando sensazioni fortissime (di desiderio, fondamentalmente) ogni volta che eravamo insieme e pensando a lui in modo quasi ossessivo quando eravamo distanti. ma quando è stato il momento di scegliere non ho esitato a tagliarlo fuori completamente dalla mia vita, senza tante spiegazioni. e credo che lui, l'altra persona, non abbia capito quello che è successo e, soprattutto, mi abbia considerato uno stronzo e certamente anche un vigliacco. penso che si sia detto che non avevo il coraggio di scegliere, di cambiare... un po' come leggo tante volte qui dentro. ma a me importava una cosa, sopra a tutte le altre, e quella l'ho perseguita.  ora io non dico che lui sia come me, anzi siamo certamente molto diversi, ma ti dico che *tu non puoi sapere quello che c'è nella sua testa e che, secondo me, dovresti basarti su quello che dice o che fa* (in questo caso: non ti cerca) e agire di conseguenza.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e tu lascialo scappare, miss non ti intestardire. anche se lui con te avesse vissuto delle sensazioni meravigliose, non tutti diamo lo stesso significato a quello che sentiamo, sai. ti posso dire che per mesi mi sono portato in testa e sotto pelle una persona, provando sensazioni fortissime (di desiderio, fondamentalmente) ogni volta che eravamo insieme e pensando a lui in modo quasi ossessivo quando eravamo distanti. ma quando è stato il momento di scegliere non ho esitato a tagliarlo fuori completamente dalla mia vita, senza tante spiegazioni. e credo che lui, l'altra persona, non abbia capito quello che è successo e, soprattutto, mi abbia considerato uno stronzo e certamente anche un vigliacco. penso che si sia detto che non avevo il coraggio di scegliere, di cambiare... un po' come leggo tante volte qui dentro. ma a me importava una cosa, sopra a tutte le altre, e quella l'ho perseguita.  ora io non dico che lui sia come me, anzi siamo certamente molto diversi, ma ti dico che tu non puoi sapere quello che c'è nella sua testa e che, secondo me, dovresti basarti su quello che dice o che fa (in questo caso: non ti cerca) e agire di conseguenza.


Passy come non quotarti :up:


----------



## misssparrow (30 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e tu lascialo scappare, miss non ti intestardire. anche se lui con te avesse vissuto delle sensazioni meravigliose, *non tutti diamo lo stesso significato a quello che sentiamo*, sai. ti posso dire che per mesi mi sono portato in testa e sotto pelle una persona, provando sensazioni fortissime (di desiderio, fondamentalmente) ogni volta che eravamo insieme e pensando a lui in modo quasi ossessivo quando eravamo distanti. ma quando è stato il momento di scegliere non ho esitato a tagliarlo fuori completamente dalla mia vita, senza tante spiegazioni. e credo che lui, l'altra persona, non abbia capito quello che è successo e, soprattutto, mi abbia considerato uno stronzo e certamente anche un vigliacco. penso che si sia detto che non avevo il coraggio di scegliere, di cambiare... un po' come leggo tante volte qui dentro. ma a me importava una cosa, sopra a tutte le altre, e quella l'ho perseguita.  ora io non dico che lui sia come me, anzi siamo certamente molto diversi, ma ti dico che tu non puoi sapere quello che c'è nella sua testa e che, secondo me, dovresti basarti su quello che dice o che fa (in questo caso: non ti cerca) e agire di conseguenza.


non posso che essere d'accordo con te...hai colto nel pieno la situazione...quello che vorrei far capire, e che tu hai capito, è che non sono una sprovveduta che si illude...anzi, riesco perfettamente a capire quando una persona ci tiene o no, so com'è lui quando sta con me, so come sono state altre persone quando sono state con me. Spesso, un semplice racconto scritto non rende l'idea: questa persona di cui parlo a me ci teneva su questo non ci piove, e forse ancora ci tiene, cmq sicuramente non gli sono indifferente. Purtroppo solo scrivendo, si perdono tanti dettagli e tante variabili, per cui alla fine la storia si riduce a una povera scema che pensa a uno str... che ritiene essere la sua anima gemella....così non è. Questa persona a me ci teneva, lo ripeto, però non mi ha scelta per varie circostanze....semplicemente per lui, anche in ragione della sua età, i sentimenti non stanno al primo posto, diciamo che è pù materialista....grazie, perchè hai colto perfettamente!


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> non posso che essere d'accordo con te...hai colto nel pieno la situazione...quello che vorrei far capire, e che tu hai capito, è che non sono una sprovveduta che si illude...anzi, riesco perfettamente a capire quando una persona ci tiene o no, so com'è lui quando sta con me, so come sono state altre persone quando sono state con me. Spesso, un semplice racconto scritto non rende l'idea: questa persona di cui parlo a me ci teneva su questo non ci piove, e forse ancora ci tiene, cmq sicuramente non gli sono indifferente. Purtroppo solo scrivendo, si perdono tanti dettagli e tante variabili, per cui alla fine la storia si riduce a una povera scema che pensa a uno str... che ritiene essere la sua anima gemella....così non è. Questa persona a me ci teneva, lo ripeto, però non mi ha scelta per varie circostanze....*semplicemente per lui, anche in ragione della sua età, i sentimenti non stanno al primo posto, *diciamo che è pù materialista....grazie, perchè hai colto perfettamente!


....


certo.
perchè ama te e non lei alla fine.
E' il solito coglione che sceglie altro invece dell'amore vero.


CVD


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

Ma lasciatela tentare! 
E se va male, pazienza!
Attenta a non scottarti!
Non fare il passo più lungo della gamba!
E non portarla per le lunghe. 

Ricorda la storia della rana sorda ;-)


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ma lasciatela tentare!
> E se va male, pazienza!
> Attenta a non scottarti!
> Non fare il passo più lungo della gamba!
> ...


Ti ho detto che sei piatta? Si, te l'ho detto e quanto hai scritto lo dimostra.
Ma possibile che esistano delle ragazze così???


----------



## devastata (30 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vedila così.
> Poi le riconosci a naso. Serve un sacco nella vita non avere amiche o conoscenti facocere.
> Ti sei dimenticata però, che le facocere sanno anche sempre cosa prova l'altro. Sempre.
> Qualsiasi atteggiamento lui abbia. Anche se ad un certo le mandano a fanculo. Niente.
> ...


Sanno tutto di te, anche se non ti hanno mai vista ne parlato, ti odiano senza sapere come sei, cosa fai, cosa pensi, e soprattutto sanno anche cosa prova il traditore per te, con certezza..................:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (30 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ho detto che sei piatta? Si, te l'ho detto e quanto hai scritto lo dimostra.
> Ma possibile che esistano delle ragazze così???


Anche peggio Daniele, molto peggio.


----------



## devastata (30 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> all'epoca lo provai a cercare, ma non rispondeva piu al tel....ora ci siamo ritrovati *abbastanza x caso*...




....*speravo negli incontri successivi*.....


Sicura che non sei tu a cercarlo. Hai scritto che non rispondeva al cellulare, mi ricordi qualcuno.


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2013)

Paura quando entro in modalità tradita.


Meno male che capita poco, anzi direi quasi mai pero'...Miss c'è riuscita.


Scarlet ha ragione quando dice che deve provarci, alla fine lui non mis embra sia sposato o abbia figli, quindi vale tutto.
Cio' che mi fa "irritare" è il modo in cui lei presuppone la coppia di lui.
Ha scritto per esempio che fanno vite separate. Perchè non escono insieme.
A) Vive con loro?
b) conosce loro?
c) frequenta la loro casa?
d) e' amica di lei?
e) lavorano insieme?
f) ha una telecamera nascosta in casa loro?
g) ha assoldato un detective?
h) lui le ha raccontato filo e per segno la sua routine?
i) ha come amico Otelma?

Potrei continuare ore.
Senza dimenticare che anche io e Mattia facciamo vite separate perchè usciamo insieme ben poco in confronto a quanto usciamo con amici e quindi per i cazzi nostri.
Non solo vite separate, divorziate proprio.

ma il provarci denigrando sottilmente, a prescindere, l'altra di cui non sa un emerito cazzo è da facocera.
Perchè se ci deve provare lo deve fare non perchè lui è un coglione che sta con una "con cui fa vita separata", ma perchè LEI è convinta di essere quella giusta.


----------



## devastata (30 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura quando entro in modalità tradita.
> 
> 
> Meno male che capita poco, anzi direi quasi mai pero'...Miss c'è riuscita.
> ...




Infatti, da per scontato cose che NON conosce e che probabilmente sono di tutt'altra natura. Io però ho letto che lui ha un figlio.

Come la squallida di mio marito che era sicura che noi non avessimo più rapporti sessuali e che mi immaginava, ha detto proprio così, completamente diversa da come gli sono sembrata poi al telefono. Evidentemente devo averla convinta che le cose non stavano come pensava o come lui, tacendo  davanti alle sue mille domande, le aveva lasciato credere. I miei frequenti viaggi ed il fatto che non lo seguissi mai, proprio mai, nelle sue serate, cosa per lei inconcepibile, l'aveva proprio rassicurata. Ovviamente tutto ha giocato a suo favore in questo senso.


----------



## passante (30 Giugno 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> non posso che essere d'accordo con te...hai colto nel pieno la situazione...quello che vorrei far capire, e che tu hai capito, è che non sono una sprovveduta che si illude...anzi, riesco perfettamente a capire quando una persona ci tiene o no, so com'è lui quando sta con me, so come sono state altre persone quando sono state con me. Spesso, un semplice racconto scritto non rende l'idea: questa persona di cui parlo a me ci teneva su questo non ci piove, e forse ancora ci tiene, cmq sicuramente non gli sono indifferente. Purtroppo solo scrivendo, si perdono tanti dettagli e tante variabili, per cui alla fine la storia si riduce a una povera scema che pensa a uno str... che ritiene essere la sua anima gemella....così non è. Questa persona a me ci teneva, lo ripeto, però non mi ha scelta per varie circostanze....semplicemente per lui, anche in ragione della sua età,* i sentimenti non stanno al primo posto*, diciamo che è pù materialista....grazie, perchè hai colto perfettamente!


ti ringrazio, ma non so se ho capito davvero, ho solo raccontato come ho vissuto io dall'altra parte (parzialmente). ho riflettuto sulla frase in neretto: per me al primo posto c'è una persona che ha un nome e un cognome e un significato preciso nella mia vita. il sentimento per questa persona è molto radicato, nonostante sensazioni ed emozioni che posso provare per altri... e che cerco di non seguire. per scelta. ma non è una scelta "materialista", è la scelta di rimanere legato a ciò che è più importante. per me, naturalmente.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si certo. *E io sono cenerentola.*
> *una cosa che ho apprezzato molto di Mattia è stato che non ha mai dato la colpa a lei del tradimento.*
> Anzi. Si è addossato buona parte della colpa per l'inizio.
> (lo sapevo perchè gli avevo letto tutta la posta scambiata con lei:mrgreen:. E lui non lo sa ancora adesso.:mrgreen::mrgreen:E non inten do dirglielo. C'è stato un periodo che pensava io avessi poteri paranormali tipo leggergli nella mente.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: E invece leggevo solo le mail e il suo cellulare.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Madonna che brutto periodo.:unhappy


red:  non sei cenerentola??? azz e la scarpina a chi la restituisco?? 

black: se fosse andata diversamente avresti proseguito la storia lo stesso?


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura quando entro in modalità tradita.
> 
> 
> Meno male che capita poco, anzi direi quasi mai pero'...Miss c'è riuscita.
> ...



Hanno bisogno di denigrare l'altra perchè sanno che non hanno caratteristiche valide per cui un uomo le scelga... Cioè valle a capire... hanno bisogno di trovare uno disperato dalla partner (e non in tutti i casi ciò è vero) che si prenderebbe anche un tricheco, pur di non sentire la moglie, e loro si credono vincenti perchè un disperato che si aggrapperebbe a tutto ha scelto proprio loro ... . :culo:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Luglio 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> sei un pò ironico, vero?



Con il "io me ne tiro fuori" credevo di essere stato chiaro. Qua troverai tanti di quei pensieri virtuali da far rabbrividire qualsiasi logica, perfino la matematica siamo capaci di stravolgere.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Hanno bisogno di denigrare l'altra perchè sanno che non hanno caratteristiche valide per cui un uomo le scelga... Cioè valle a capire... hanno bisogno di trovare uno disperato dalla partner (e non in tutti i casi ciò è vero) che si prenderebbe anche un tricheco, pur di non sentire la moglie, e loro si credono vincenti perchè un disperato che si aggrapperebbe a tutto ha scelto proprio loro ... . :culo:


Ti rendi conto della contraddizione delle tue affermazioni? Dai ragione alle "facocere" perché affermi che chi le prende come amanti sta talmente male da accattarsi laqualunque. Certo non valorizza la "facocera" ma denigra oltre ogni misura la compagna. A me sembra un'analisi maschilista che attribuisce in ogni caso le "colpe" alle donne mentre il traditore è un poveretto che si barcamena tra la padella e la brace. Molto spesso non capita di essere amanti ma l'uomo impegnato con un'altra viene visto particolarmente appetibile proprio per questa caratteristica per ragioni diverse e complesse e l'idea di poter prevalere, anche momentaneamente, su un'altra donna può essere una spinta potente. Ma nulla può accadere se l'uomo non vuole e, anche dopo, la cosiddetta facocera può essere ridimensionata facilmente con un "non voglio più avere a che fare con te", casi resistenti sono materia di denuncia all'autorità giudiziaria.


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto della contraddizione delle tue affermazioni? Dai ragione alle "facocere" perché affermi che chi le prende come amanti sta talmente male da accattarsi laqualunque. Certo non valorizza la "facocera" ma denigra oltre ogni misura la compagna. A me sembra un'analisi maschilista che attribuisce in ogni caso le "colpe" alle donne mentre il traditore è un poveretto che si barcamena tra la padella e la brace. Molto spesso non capita di essere amanti ma l'uomo impegnato con un'altra viene visto particolarmente appetibile proprio per questa caratteristica per ragioni diverse e complesse e l'idea di poter prevalere, anche momentaneamente, su un'altra donna può essere una spinta potente. Ma nulla può accadere se l'uomo non vuole e, anche dopo, la cosiddetta facocera può essere ridimensionata facilmente con un "non voglio più avere a che fare con te", casi resistenti sono materia di denuncia all'autorità giudiziaria.



IO O STO ANCORA DORMENDO, e non credo, sono sveglia dalle 6, o ho letto il contrario, per me non ha scritto niente a favore delle facocere, anzi!

Chi tradisce può essere messo male per motivi suoi, non sempre per la compagna ufficiale, anzi, quasi mai. Altrimenti poi non ne seguirebbero drammi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Simy mi spiace tanto darti questa delusione ma PRIMA DI TUTTE ci sono SEMPRE stata IO
> 
> il fatto che sia sparita per un po' dal forum non conta


e per quanto vi mettiate tutte in fila io ho comunque sempre più possibilità di voi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> IO O STO ANCORA DORMENDO, e non credo, sono sveglia dalle 6, o ho letto il contrario, per me non ha scritto niente a favore delle facocere, anzi!
> 
> Chi tradisce può essere messo male per motivi suoi, non sempre per la compagna ufficiale, anzi, quasi mai. Altrimenti poi non ne seguirebbero drammi.


Beh ha scritto che c'è chi si metterebbe pure con un tricheco per sfuggire alla compagna. Io ho capito così.


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2013)

Direi di si. Nel post tradimento beccato entrano in gioco talmente tante cose. Che apriori non saprei dirti se fossero state diverse la decisione sarebbe stata uguale. Ma il dare la colpa lei non l avrei trovato cosi grave.ti posso dire pero' che se non avesse usato il preservativo o l avesse trombata in casa forse non avrei perdsonato e l avrei mandato a fanculo.non lo so.  E' quando ci sei dentro che capisci cosa e' davvero importante . Quando lo vivi. Il resto e' solo esercizio emotivo.per me sempre, ovvio.se la sacarpetta di cristallo e' un 38 e' mia!ridammela!che tragedia sono con il cell.che palle





Scaredheart ha detto:


> red:  non sei cenerentola??? azz e la scarpina a chi la restituisco?? black: se fosse andata diversamente avresti proseguito la storia lo stesso?


----------



## LaLuna (1 Luglio 2013)

*inizio*

Salve a tutti, sono una neofita di questo forum e confesso di non aver letto tutti i post dell'intera discussione. Me ne scuso anticipatamente. La problematica posta da Missparrow (è così il nome?!) mi porta ad alcune considerazioni personali, legate al mio vissuto! L'uomo con cui lei si è risentita ha una figlia e fin qui mi sembra non ci sia nulla di male; vorrei però porvi una domanda: perchè ritenete duraturo, solido, sereno, giusto il rapporto che quest'uomo avrebbe con la sua compagna? perchè non ritenere che quel rapporto, seppur illuminato dalla presenza di un bambino, non possa avere delle crinature? Anticipo che non sono domande provocatorie, ma semplice curiosità! Vi spiego meglio da cosa sono dettate. Io sono la figlia di un matrimonio fallito in partenza, che ancora oggi dura (dopo 30 anni) ma che fa acqua da ogni poro. Mio padre è stato un fedifrago seriale, mia madre una donna che ha scelto l'univocità del rapporto sentimentale, la via della Penelope incallita e che, ovviamente, ha subito numerosissimi tradimenti (non rendendoli). La mia infanzia è segnata da continui litigi, aspre recriminazioni, pianti, indifferenza, malsane confessioni ecc. ecc.; insomma tutti ingredienti giusti per concepire una separazione e un sano divorzio! Queste due "semplici" azioni non sono però mai avvenute perchè è vero, in fondo, che i miei genitori sono uniti ma dalla paura della solitudine, dall'incapacità di rompere situazioni di comodo e dal terrore di non trovare altro. Io, giunta all'età della consapevolezza, guardando al passato mi chiedo perchè, fin dai miei primi anni di vita, non si sono lasciati, perchè hanno persistito nell'errore (perchè tale è) di vivere insieme e dividere insieme l'amarezza e l'insoddisfazione?! Loro rispondono "perchè c'eri tu!" (i migliori bugiardi sono gli inconsapevoli), mentre io ho solo sofferto da questa unione a tutti i costi e oggi a distanza di anni avrei preferito per me e per loro altro. Forse anche altri compagni/e. Detto questo, ritengo che se l'autrice di questa discussione parla di crisi, io non sarei una sicumera nel rifiutare tale ipotesi...anzi, l'istinto è spesso forierio di verità e novità! alla fine chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## LaLuna (1 Luglio 2013)

*inizio*

Salve a tutti, sono una neofita di questo forum e confesso di non aver  letto tutti i post dell'intera discussione. Me ne scuso anticipatamente.  La problematica posta da Missparrow (è così il nome?!) mi porta ad  alcune considerazioni personali, legate al mio vissuto! L'uomo con cui  lei si è risentita ha una figlia e fin qui mi sembra non ci sia nulla di  male; vorrei però porvi una domanda: perchè ritenete duraturo, solido,  sereno, giusto il rapporto che quest'uomo avrebbe con la sua compagna?  perchè non ritenere che quel rapporto, seppur illuminato dalla presenza  di un bambino, non possa avere delle crinature? Anticipo che non sono  domande provocatorie, ma semplice curiosità! Vi spiego meglio da cosa  sono dettate. Io sono la figlia di un matrimonio fallito in partenza,  che ancora oggi dura (dopo 30 anni) ma che fa acqua da ogni poro. Mio  padre è stato un fedifrago seriale, mia madre una donna che ha scelto  l'univocità del rapporto sentimentale, la via della Penelope incallita e  che, ovviamente, ha subito numerosissimi tradimenti (non rendendoli).  La mia infanzia è segnata da continui litigi, aspre recriminazioni,  pianti, indifferenza, malsane confessioni ecc. ecc.; insomma tutti  ingredienti giusti per concepire una separazione e un sano divorzio!  Queste due "semplici" azioni non sono però mai avvenute perchè è vero,  in fondo, che i miei genitori sono uniti ma dalla paura della  solitudine, dall'incapacità di rompere situazioni di comodo e dal  terrore di non trovare altro. Io, giunta all'età della consapevolezza,  guardando al passato mi chiedo perchè, fin dai miei primi anni di vita,  non si sono lasciati, perchè hanno persistito nell'errore (perchè tale  è) di vivere insieme e dividere insieme l'amarezza e l'insoddisfazione?!  Loro rispondono "perchè c'eri tu!" (i migliori bugiardi sono gli  inconsapevoli), mentre io ho solo sofferto da questa unione a tutti i  costi e oggi a distanza di anni avrei preferito per me e per loro altro.  Forse anche altri compagni/e. Detto questo, ritengo che se l'autrice di  questa discussione parla di crisi, io non sarei una sicumera nel  rifiutare tale ipotesi...anzi, l'istinto è spesso forierio di verità e  novità! alla fine chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Nessuno ha detto che quel rapporto è perfetto (che ne sappiamo?) ma che non se ne poteva dir nulla e che se lui non si è fatto vivo avrà considerato che gli va bene.


----------



## LaLuna (1 Luglio 2013)

Forse non ho dato particolare rilevanza a ciò che ho scritto. Mio padre ha avuto diverse amanti, alcuni rapporti pare siano durati parallelamente anche anni e poi improvvisamente si sono interrotti. I motivi di queste interruzioni non li conosco, li potrei supporre o immaginare: forse anche mio padre a un certo punto ha deciso di sparire, mi chiedo però: lo ha fatto per noi? per me e mia madre? Ha avuto veramente l'esigenza di tornare in questo inferno di litigi? Quando mi pongo queste domande, serenamente, mi dico che lo ha fatto solo per comodità (non per questo significa che non mi ami, ma l'amore per un figlio è diverso da quello per un'amante o una moglie), per paura, per pusillanimità estrema, forse per mancanza di fantasia e altro. A volte mi auguro che non abbia fatto il tragico errore di lasciare una donna e un'amante di cui fosse innamorato per questa grigia quotidianità fatta di minestre fredde, insulti e rinfacci, sarebbe una cosa straziante. Credo che lo riuscirei anche a compatire!


----------



## passante (1 Luglio 2013)

LaLuna ha detto:


> Forse non ho dato particolare rilevanza a ciò che ho scritto. Mio padre ha avuto diverse amanti, alcuni rapporti pare siano durati parallelamente anche anni e poi improvvisamente si sono interrotti. I motivi di queste interruzioni non li conosco, li potrei supporre o immaginare: forse anche mio padre a un certo punto ha deciso di sparire, mi chiedo però: lo ha fatto per noi? per me e mia madre? Ha avuto veramente l'esigenza di tornare in questo inferno di litigi? Quando mi pongo queste domande, serenamente, mi dico che lo ha fatto solo per comodità (non per questo significa che non mi ami, ma l'amore per un figlio è diverso da quello per un'amante o una moglie), per paura, per pusillanimità estrema, forse per mancanza di fantasia e altro. A volte mi auguro che non abbia fatto il tragico errore di lasciare una donna e un'amante di cui fosse innamorato per questa grigia quotidianità fatta di minestre fredde, insulti e rinfacci, sarebbe una cosa straziante. Credo che lo riuscirei anche a compatire!


mi dispiace per quello che hai vissuto/subito. non potrai mai sapere le ragioni dei tuoi genitori, né quello che c'è realmente tra loro anche perché nessuno se non la coppia stessa, secondo me, sa davvero quello che accade. certo è un fatto che a te hanno fatto del male, mi dispiace. per quello che riguarda il racconto di miss, credo che nessuno dicesse che il rapporto tra lui e la compagna è solido e bellissimo, ma solo che lei non ha gli elementi per pensare nemmeno il contrario.


----------



## passante (1 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e per quanto vi mettiate tutte in fila io ho comunque sempre più possibilità di voi.


 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Luglio 2013)

LaLuna ha detto:


> Forse non ho dato particolare rilevanza a ciò che ho scritto. Mio padre ha avuto diverse amanti, alcuni rapporti pare siano durati parallelamente anche anni e poi improvvisamente si sono interrotti. I motivi di queste interruzioni non li conosco, li potrei supporre o immaginare: forse anche mio padre a un certo punto ha deciso di sparire, mi chiedo però: lo ha fatto per noi? per me e mia madre? Ha avuto veramente l'esigenza di tornare in questo inferno di litigi? Quando mi pongo queste domande, serenamente, mi dico che lo ha fatto solo per comodità (non per questo significa che non mi ami, ma l'amore per un figlio è diverso da quello per un'amante o una moglie), per paura, per pusillanimità estrema, forse per mancanza di fantasia e altro. A volte mi auguro che non abbia fatto il tragico errore di lasciare una donna e un'amante di cui fosse innamorato per questa grigia quotidianità fatta di minestre fredde, insulti e rinfacci, sarebbe una cosa straziante. Credo che lo riuscirei anche a compatire!




Ci sono coppie che stanno bene nei loro litigi e mai ne potrebbero fare a meno ...
Sono fatte cosi l'uno per l'altra...
E adesso che tu sei adulta stanno insieme comunque o no?


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh ha scritto che c'è chi si metterebbe pure con un tricheco per sfuggire alla compagna. Io ho capito così.


Avevo letto ma

NON è detto però che uno fugga dalla compagna per difetti di lei, spesso succede perchè sono loro in difetto, sono loro che si sentono male a confrontarsi, per la situazione, e non parlo del tradimento, in cui si sono messi, prima di tradire, e con un estranea non devono  mostrarsi come sono realmente, anzi, si mostrano completamente diversi, a tal punto che stenti a credere si tratti delle stesse persone.

La piccolina di mio marito tra le tante cose mi ha detto che a suo parere, lui aveva sempre soldi in tasca, beh, quando ne aveva tanti poteva avere 100 o 200 euro, e guai fin sopra i capelli, che lei non vedeva.
Tant'è vero che gli chiedeva di cercarsi casa, non è dato sapere con cosa pensava lui potesse pagarla.

Poi tornano con i piedi per terra.


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

LaLuna ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono una neofita di questo forum e confesso di non aver letto tutti i post dell'intera discussione. Me ne scuso anticipatamente. La problematica posta da Missparrow (è così il nome?!) mi porta ad alcune considerazioni personali, legate al mio vissuto! L'uomo con cui lei si è risentita ha una figlia e fin qui mi sembra non ci sia nulla di male; vorrei però porvi una domanda: perchè ritenete duraturo, solido, sereno, giusto il rapporto che quest'uomo avrebbe con la sua compagna? perchè non ritenere che quel rapporto, seppur illuminato dalla presenza di un bambino, non possa avere delle crinature? Anticipo che non sono domande provocatorie, ma semplice curiosità! Vi spiego meglio da cosa sono dettate. Io sono la figlia di un matrimonio fallito in partenza, che ancora oggi dura (dopo 30 anni) ma che fa acqua da ogni poro. Mio padre è stato un fedifrago seriale, mia madre una donna che ha scelto l'univocità del rapporto sentimentale, la via della Penelope incallita e che, ovviamente, ha subito numerosissimi tradimenti (non rendendoli). La mia infanzia è segnata da continui litigi, aspre recriminazioni, pianti, indifferenza, malsane confessioni ecc. ecc.; insomma tutti ingredienti giusti per concepire una separazione e un sano divorzio! Queste due "semplici" azioni non sono però mai avvenute perchè è vero, in fondo, che i miei genitori sono uniti ma dalla paura della solitudine, dall'incapacità di rompere situazioni di comodo e dal terrore di non trovare altro. Io, giunta all'età della consapevolezza, guardando al passato mi chiedo perchè, fin dai miei primi anni di vita, non si sono lasciati, perchè hanno persistito nell'errore (perchè tale è) di vivere insieme e dividere insieme l'amarezza e l'insoddisfazione?! Loro rispondono "perchè c'eri tu!" (i migliori bugiardi sono gli inconsapevoli), mentre io ho solo sofferto da questa unione a tutti i costi e oggi a distanza di anni avrei preferito per me e per loro altro. Forse anche altri compagni/e. Detto questo, ritengo che se l'autrice di questa discussione parla di crisi, io non sarei una sicumera nel rifiutare tale ipotesi...anzi, l'istinto è spesso forierio di verità e novità! alla fine chi vivrà vedrà


Tutto può succedere, però tuo patre era un seriale, quindi, non si accontentava di tradire tua madre con una sola donna, le collezionava, e spesso, vedi Lothar o anche gente che conosco personalmente, tradiscono si, ma tornano volentieri a casa. Il problema dei tuoi erano i litigi, sbagliatissimo poi farli in presenza dei figli, ma succede.
Non sempre nelle famiglie dove uno tradisce si litiga, anzi, spesso il tradito vive sereno e ignora, poi logicamente se lo scopre altroche se ci litiga, e vorrei vedere, ma solo per qualche mese, e se è intelligente, non davanti ai figli.

Iol andavo a litigare nella casa di mia figlia, vuota, le prime notti dopo la bomba, anche se una sapeva tutto visto che la squallida mi ha telefonato quando lei era in casa, anzi, ha risposto proprio mia figlia e me l'ha passata. Inoltre era proprio a lei che un anno e mezzo prima aveva mandato un msg su FB AVVISANDOLA del tradimento, per poi scusarsi che aveva sbagliato hahaha!

Tu hai avuto la sfortuna di due genitori litigiosi, ce ne sono si, anche tra non traditori e traditi.

Riguardo al caso in questione, il problema è che è lei che ha stabilito che le cose tra loro non funzionano, senza neppure che sia stato lui a parlarne, per quanto possa valere la parola di un uomo mentre corteggia un altra.

Che vuoi che dica?  Amo follemente mia moglie ma ho voglia di scoparmi un altra?


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa come stanno messe se vogliono chi ha venti o più anni più di loro!




Che ne dici di 30????????


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ho detto che sei piatta? Si, te l'ho detto e quanto hai scritto lo dimostra.
> *Ma possibile che esistano delle ragazze così???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Daniele, pensavo ti riferissi alla ragazza che aspetta si faccia vivo il suo ex, giusto per chiarire con Scarlett.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Avevo letto ma
> 
> NON è detto però che uno fugga dalla compagna per difetti di lei, spesso succede perchè sono loro in difetto, sono loro che si sentono male a confrontarsi, per la situazione, e non parlo del tradimento, in cui si sono messi, prima di tradire, e con un estranea non devono  mostrarsi come sono realmente, anzi, si mostrano completamente diversi, a tal punto che stenti a credere si tratti delle stesse persone.
> 
> ...


Questo lo so bene. Ma non mi sembrava fosse quello che intendesse quel post.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Che ne dici di 30????????


Bisogno di conquistare il papà.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogno di conquistare il papà.


Luogo comune.
Falsificato da tutta la moderna psicologia.
Ma considero con attenzione il mio rapporto di odio e attrazione
verso tutte le donne che mi ricordano mia madre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogno di conquistare il papà.


Questa é la solita cosa che esce quando si parla di questi rapporti.
Io ho un rapporto meravigluoso con mio padre anche se abbiamo caratteri diversi. Mai cercato il padre nel mio amante. Semplicemente trovo un uomo maturo più interessanti di uomini della mia etÁ. Poi ci sono anche le eccezioni


----------



## misssparrow (1 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> mi dispiace per quello che hai vissuto/subito. non potrai mai sapere le ragioni dei tuoi genitori, né quello che c'è realmente tra loro anche perché nessuno se non la coppia stessa, secondo me, sa davvero quello che accade. certo è un fatto che a te hanno fatto del male, mi dispiace. per quello che riguarda il racconto di miss, *credo che nessuno dicesse che il rapporto tra lui e la compagna è solido e bellissimo, ma solo che lei non ha gli elementi per pensare nemmeno il contrario*.


 giusto...fatto è che lui ha baciato una persona...tra l'altro con cui ha avuto una storia.....quindi il rapporto tanto solido, quantomeno leale, non è....


----------



## misssparrow (1 Luglio 2013)

LaLuna ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono una neofita di questo forum e confesso di non aver  letto tutti i post dell'intera discussione. Me ne scuso anticipatamente.  La problematica posta da Missparrow (è così il nome?!) mi porta ad  alcune considerazioni personali, legate al mio vissuto! L'uomo con cui  lei si è risentita ha una figlia e fin qui mi sembra non ci sia nulla di  male; vorrei però porvi una domanda: perchè ritenete duraturo, solido,  sereno, giusto il rapporto che quest'uomo avrebbe con la sua compagna?  perchè non ritenere che quel rapporto, seppur illuminato dalla presenza  di un bambino, non possa avere delle crinature? Anticipo che non sono  domande provocatorie, ma semplice curiosità! Vi spiego meglio da cosa  sono dettate. Io sono la figlia di un matrimonio fallito in partenza,  che ancora oggi dura (dopo 30 anni) ma che fa acqua da ogni poro. Mio  padre è stato un fedifrago seriale, mia madre una donna che ha scelto  l'univocità del rapporto sentimentale, la via della Penelope incallita e  che, ovviamente, ha subito numerosissimi tradimenti (non rendendoli).  La mia infanzia è segnata da continui litigi, aspre recriminazioni,  pianti, indifferenza, malsane confessioni ecc. ecc.; insomma tutti  ingredienti giusti per concepire una separazione e un sano divorzio!  Queste due "semplici" azioni non sono però mai avvenute perchè è vero,  in fondo, che i miei genitori sono uniti ma dalla paura della  solitudine, dall'incapacità di rompere situazioni di comodo e dal  terrore di non trovare altro. Io, giunta all'età della consapevolezza,  guardando al passato mi chiedo perchè, fin dai miei primi anni di vita,  non si sono lasciati, perchè hanno persistito nell'errore (perchè tale  è) di vivere insieme e dividere insieme l'amarezza e l'insoddisfazione?!  Loro rispondono "perchè c'eri tu!" (i migliori bugiardi sono gli  inconsapevoli), mentre io ho solo sofferto da questa unione a tutti i  costi e oggi a distanza di anni avrei preferito per me e per loro altro.  Forse anche altri compagni/e. Detto questo, ritengo che se l'autrice di  questa discussione parla di crisi, io non sarei una sicumera nel  rifiutare tale ipotesi...anzi, l'istinto è spesso forierio di verità e  novità! alla fine chi vivrà vedrà


grazie per la tua testimonianza...è vero, spesso si preferisce non sconvolgere la proria vita e lasciare tutto com'è...
io in uno dei post parlavo di vite separate, insomma ognuno esce per conto suo...sono stata un pò criticata...fatto è che lui, per avendo una compagna, mi ha bacito, dunque il rapporto così limpido e roseo non è


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> giusto...fatto è che lui ha baciato una persona...tra l'altro con cui ha avuto una storia....*.quindi il rapporto tanto solido, quantomeno leale, non è....*



ripeto:
Vivi con loro?


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Luogo comune.
> Falsificato da tutta la moderna psicologia.
> Ma considero con attenzione il mio rapporto di odio e attrazione
> verso tutte le donne che mi ricordano mia madre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma quindi io che mi innamoro sempre dei più giovani?
Che cerco?
Il figlio mai avuto ( e nemmeno voluto?)


----------



## beatl (1 Luglio 2013)

Boh io in effetti sono sempre stato accompagnato da donne più grandi, e il rapporto con mia madre fa schifo... Ma probabilmente è una casualità!


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2013)

misssparrow ha detto:


> grazie per la tua testimonianza...è vero, spesso si preferisce non sconvolgere la proria vita e lasciare tutto com'è...
> io in uno dei post parlavo di vite separate, insomma ognuno esce per conto suo...sono stata un pò criticata...fatto è che lui, per avendo una compagna, mi ha bacito, dunque il rapporto così limpido e roseo non è


può essere.  ma resta il fatto che tu vuoi vederci qualcosa di più di quello che è


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Hanno bisogno di denigrare l'altra perchè sanno che non hanno caratteristiche valide per cui un uomo le scelga*.*.. Cioè valle a capire... hanno bisogno di trovare uno disperato dalla partner (e non in tutti i casi ciò è vero) che si prenderebbe anche un tricheco, pur di non sentire la moglie, e loro si credono vincenti perchè un disperato che si aggrapperebbe a tutto ha scelto proprio loro ... . :culo:



che cattivella....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma quindi io che mi innamoro sempre dei più giovani?
> Che cerco?
> Il figlio mai avuto ( e nemmeno voluto?)


No perchè tu cerchi il nipotino da svezzare tutto e da pervertire a dovere no?
VIeni qui dalla zietta viziosa che...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa é la solita cosa che esce quando si parla di questi rapporti.
> Io ho un rapporto meravigluoso con mio padre anche se abbiamo caratteri diversi. Mai cercato il padre nel mio amante. Semplicemente trovo un uomo maturo più interessanti di uomini della mia etÁ. Poi ci sono anche le eccezioni


Un uomo di trenta anni più vecchio è anagraficamente un padre come esperienza e, si auspicherebbe, maturità ma lo è anche fisicamente. Perché ci possa essere questa differenza anagrafica si deve parlare di un almeno cinquantenne con una ventenne o un sessantenne con una trentenne e così via. Anche un affascinante cinquantenne quale alcuni famosi attori è un vecchio agli occhi di una ventenne. Certamente chi prova questa attrazione non è mossa dall'attrazione fisica.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente chi prova questa attrazione non è mossa dall'attrazione fisica.


Opinioni. Opinabile.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ti rendi conto della contraddizione delle tue affermazioni? Dai ragione alle "facocere" perché affermi che chi le prende come amanti sta talmente male da accattarsi laqualunque. *Certo non valorizza la "facocera" ma denigra oltre ogni misura la compagna. *A me sembra un'analisi maschilista che attribuisce in ogni caso le "colpe" alle donne mentre il traditore è un poveretto che si barcamena tra la padella e la brace*. Molto spesso non capita di essere amanti ma l'uomo impegnato con un'altra viene visto particolarmente appetibile proprio per questa caratteristica per ragioni diverse e complesse e l'idea di poter prevalere, anche momentaneamente, su un'altra donna può essere una spinta potente.* Ma nulla può accadere se l'uomo non vuole* e, anche dopo, la cosiddetta facocera può essere ridimensionata facilmente con un "non voglio più avere a che fare con te", casi resistenti sono materia di denuncia all'autorità giudiziaria.






Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh ha scritto che c'è chi si metterebbe pure con un tricheco per sfuggire alla compagna. Io ho capito così.





devastata ha detto:


> Avevo letto ma
> 
> NON è detto però che uno fugga dalla compagna per difetti di lei, spesso succede perchè sono loro in difetto, sono loro che si sentono male a confrontarsi, per la situazione, e non parlo del tradimento, in cui si sono messi, prima di tradire, e con un estranea non devono  mostrarsi come sono realmente, anzi, si mostrano completamente diversi, a tal punto che stenti a credere si tratti delle stesse persone.
> 
> ...


No no Brunetta non è inteso come dici, o almeno non io!! Ripeto io sono la prima che dice alle persone di prendersi le proprie responsabilità... Il mio post voleva dire che ci sono maschi senza balls che non hanno il coraggio di lasciare la compagna o maschi che si inventano la scusa, ma che in ogni caso "le facocere" se la bevono e anzi sono orgogliose di averlo "salvato" e riescono anche ad usare frasi cattive verso la compagna di lui!!! Cioè intendevo questo!! Purtroppo ci sono casi così... ma io sono la prima a sostenere cosa tu scrivi in rosso... già mi incavolo se un ipotetio ragazzo dice"non è colpa mia se si è messa nuda e c'ho sbavato" figurati se uno mi tradisce e non gli attribuisco le colpe!! Non lo farei mai!! Anzi a chi non si responsabilizzagli imputo ancora più colpe, cavolo sono uomini o atomi??? Comunque Devastata per fortuna mi ha compresa  Spero che ora sia chiaro...

E ripeto.... se la facocera è single e lui è fidanzato/sposato, per me la responsabilità è SOLO di lui... come dico sempre al mio partner, io con gli altri non mi posso arrabbiare, se una te la mette in faccia lei non  ha colpe, lei non sa della coppia che siamo e anche se lo sa può fregarsene, invece la nostra storia l'hai voluta TU e se permetti a un estraneo di entrarci la colpa è solo tua!! Come rifiuti un uomo, rifiuti una donna... oppure :voodoo:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Direi di si. Nel post tradimento beccato entrano in gioco talmente tante cose. Che apriori non saprei dirti se fossero state diverse la decisione sarebbe stata uguale. Ma il dare la colpa lei non l avrei trovato cosi grave.ti posso dire pero' che se non avesse usato il preservativo o l avesse trombata in casa forse non avrei perdsonato e l avrei mandato a fanculo.non lo so.  E' quando ci sei dentro che capisci cosa e' davvero importante . Quando lo vivi.* Il resto e' solo esercizio emotivo*.per me sempre, ovvio.se la sacarpetta di cristallo e' un 38 e' mia!ridammela!che tragedia sono con il cell.che palle


In effetti alla fin fine si dice si dice, ma solo quando ci ritroviamo nei fatti rimaniamo sorpresi di come reagiamo, e non è quasi mai come pensavamo...

Che intendi per esercizio emotivo?

Noooo la 38 è mia


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Opinioni. Opinabile.


Certo. Poi c'è chi viene attratto anche dalla bruttezza o da cose disgustose per i più. Naturalmente chi lo trova normale dovrebbe trovare normale anche un ventenne innamorato di una cinquantenne.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che cattivella....



 mah mah io....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No no Brunetta non è inteso come dici, o almeno non io!! Ripeto io sono la prima che dice alle persone di prendersi le proprie responsabilità... Il mio post voleva dire che ci sono maschi senza balls che non hanno il coraggio di lasciare la compagna o maschi che si inventano la scusa, ma che in ogni caso "le facocere" se la bevono e anzi sono orgogliose di averlo "salvato" e riescono anche ad usare frasi cattive verso la compagna di lui!!! Cioè intendevo questo!! Purtroppo ci sono casi così... ma io sono la prima a sostenere cosa tu scrivi in rosso... già mi incavolo se un ipotetio ragazzo dice"non è colpa mia se si è messa nuda e c'ho sbavato" figurati se uno mi tradisce e non gli attribuisco le colpe!! Non lo farei mai!! Anzi a chi non si responsabilizzagli imputo ancora più colpe, cavolo sono uomini o atomi??? Comunque Devastata per fortuna mi ha compresa  Spero che ora sia chiaro...
> 
> E ripeto.... se la facocera è single e lui è fidanzato/sposato, per me la responsabilità è SOLO di lui... come dico sempre al mio partner, io con gli altri non mi posso arrabbiare, se una te la mette in faccia lei non  ha colpe, lei non sa della coppia che siamo e anche se lo sa può fregarsene, invece la nostra storia l'hai voluta TU e se permetti a un estraneo di entrarci la colpa è solo tua!! Come rifiuti un uomo, rifiuti una donna... oppure :voodoo:


:up:avevo male interpretato.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:avevo male interpretato.



:smile: Tranqui, mi è dispiaciuto perchè è una cosa per cui anche io combatto per farla capire!! Quindi mi trovi molto combattiva nell'esprimere ciò...  :amici:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :smile: Tranqui, mi è dispiaciuto perchè è una cosa per cui anche io combatto per farla capire!! Quindi mi trovi molto combattiva nell'esprimere ciò...  :amici:


:amici:


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un uomo di trenta anni più vecchio è anagraficamente un padre come esperienza e, si auspicherebbe, maturità ma lo è anche fisicamente. Perché ci possa essere questa differenza anagrafica si deve parlare di un almeno cinquantenne con una ventenne o un sessantenne con una trentenne e così via. Anche un affascinante cinquantenne quale alcuni famosi attori è un vecchio agli occhi di una ventenne. *Certamente chi prova questa attrazione non è mossa dall'attrazione fisica.*



CHANEL PRESTO!





















THUMP!


Ricordo all'università un mio prof, dall'età decisamente non più verdissima. Tra i 50 e i 60.
Insegnava antropologia teologica e io mi facevo dei film porno incredibili.
Non hai idea quanto quell'uomo mi prendesse.
La materia era pesante ma l'aspettavo solo per sentire la sua voce. Per vedere muovere le sue mani grandi quando spiegava. Quando corrucciava la fronte mentre  gli sorridevo passandogli davanti a fine lezione. O...


Ho bagnato più slip nelle sue lezioni che con quel superdotato toscano scopatore da applauso. (in genere i superd. non sono tanto bravi a letto. Mia esperienza sempre) con cui ho passato una settimana chiusa in camera.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> CHANEL PRESTO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non intendevo che non si prova attrazione ma che non dipende dal fisico. Però tu non fai testo: ti piacciono i cadaveri. E' Mattia l'anomalia.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un uomo di trenta anni più vecchio è anagraficamente un padre come esperienza e, si auspicherebbe, maturità ma lo è anche fisicamente. Perché ci possa essere questa differenza anagrafica si deve parlare di un almeno cinquantenne con una ventenne o un sessantenne con una trentenne e così via. Anche un affascinante cinquantenne quale alcuni famosi attori è un vecchio agli occhi di una ventenne. Certamente chi prova questa attrazione non è mossa dall'attrazione fisica.


Ma nemmeno per sogno
La xosa che legava me a lui era indubbiamemte l'attrazione fisica.
A 22 anni ero attratta da uno zio di un'amica e certo non ho mai prnsato a sposarlo o ad altro. Attrazione fisica. Punto.
Ora vero che il mio amante ha solo 16 anni in più di me ma nonostante gli attuali 58 anni e quello che ha passato ti assicuro che non piu tardi di due gg fa é bastato uno sguardo per capire che l'attrazione era invariata...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Poi c'è chi viene attratto anche dalla bruttezza o da cose disgustose per i più. Naturalmente chi lo trova normale dovrebbe trovare normale anche un ventenne innamorato di una cinquantenne.


Ma cosa c'entra la bruttezza o le cise disgustose
Non so se sia normale. La mia compagna di classe ha sposato subito dopo la maturita il ns prof di diritto. 25 snni di differenza, 23 anni di matrimonio  e due figli. É molto più felice di me


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo che non si prova attrazione ma che non dipende dal fisico. Però tu non fai testo: ti piacciono i cadaveri. E' Mattia l'anomalia.:mrgreen:


Dipende dal fisico anche....


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Poi c'è chi viene attratto anche dalla bruttezza o da cose disgustose per i più. Naturalmente chi lo trova normale dovrebbe trovare normale anche un ventenne innamorato di una cinquantenne.


 
Però non capita mai!


----------



## Tebe (2 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo che non si prova attrazione ma che non dipende dal fisico. *Però tu non fai testo: ti piacciono i cadaveri.* E' Mattia l'anomalia.:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

madonna mi sono ribaltata!!!!!

Ma nooooo! Non i piacciono i cadaveri da trombare!
Non sono ancora necrofora! (credo...mmmhhhh....ho il dubbio adesso)
Che poi non mi interessa un cadavere in quanto cadavere.
E' tutto il processo della decomposizione che mi affascina da matti. Decomposizione in vari ambienti.

Ma uffa. Detta così sembra che vada a scoperchiare tombe alla ricerca di un rigor mortis adeguato.






Non ce la faccio...ho le lacrime agli occhi dal ridere....Gesù...che kreti!



sto soffocando....


aiuto...
un cadavere presto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2013)

Ma quel 24enne che sta con Sharon Stone? E quello che sta con Madonna?

mah... A me i ragazzini non sono mai piaciuti, zero proprio

mille volte meglio un cinquantenne Figo spaziale che un ventottenne coi baffoni da idiota


----------



## devastata (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma quel 24enne che sta con Sharon Stone? E quello che sta con Madonna?
> 
> mah... A me i ragazzini non sono mai piaciuti, zero proprio
> 
> mille volte meglio un cinquantenne Figo spaziale che un ventottenne coi baffoni da idiota


Sono le prestazioni che sono diverse, per le donne migliorano con l'età, per gli uomini cambia la prospettiva. Più qualità e meno quantità.

EVIDENTEMENTE quelle star preferiscono la quantità. Bei tempi!


----------



## devastata (2 Luglio 2013)

Anche Barbara De Rossi mostrava orgogliosa il suo giocattolino, peccato si sia dato poi alla fuga, e con la sua auto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sono le prestazioni che sono diverse, per le donne migliorano con l'età, per gli uomini cambia la prospettiva. Più qualità e meno quantità.
> 
> EVIDENTEMENTE quelle star preferiscono la quantità. Bei tempi!


mah... Io ho conosciuto cinquantenni che in quanto a quantità non avevano da invidiare niente ai ventenni, anzi!


----------



## devastata (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> mah... Io ho conosciuto cinquantenni che in quanto a quantità non avevano da invidiare niente ai ventenni, anzi!



Hai curiosato nelle tasche!


----------



## Tebe (2 Luglio 2013)

l'unico cinquantenne che ho avuto...lasciamo stare va.

ma lothar dov'è?
Sto pensando di dare ancora una chance alla categoria degli attempati D)
Ho deciso di stabilizzarmi su un range dai 35 in su. 
dai 35 in giù servono solo per il brodo.



mamma mia...son capaci che ti nuotano nel letto.
E ti guardano adorante mentre tu fai tutto.
E loro sono in trip che si fanno la mature, o la milf.
Pessima scopata.
manco il cunnlingus sanno fare (non che quelli più grandi siano migliori, ma almeno non sono scoordinati.)
Si. Pessima scopata davvero.
Non so davvero Madonna e company come facciano.
Non a livello fisico ma proprio mentale.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma quel 24enne che sta con Sharon Stone? E quello che sta con Madonna?
> 
> mah... A me i ragazzini non sono mai piaciuti, zero proprio
> 
> mille volte meglio un cinquantenne Figo spaziale che un ventottenne coi baffoni da idiota


intenditrice :up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> madonna mi sono ribaltata!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma quel 24enne che sta con Sharon Stone? E quello che sta con Madonna?
> 
> mah... A me i ragazzini non sono mai piaciuti, zero proprio
> 
> mille volte meglio un cinquantenne Figo spaziale che un ventottenne coi baffoni da idiota


E la ventenne che ha sposato il miliardario (uno a caso)? Questi sono casi in cui l'aspetto sia della fama, sia del fascino della persona, sia della possibilità di vantaggi sono aspetti troppo pesanti. Anch'io conosco donne che hanno sposato uomini più vecchi e hanno avuto matrimoni felici (almeno a vederli dall'esterno) non intendevo questo. Intendevo che l'attrazione fisica che parte dal fisico mi sembra difficile con una persona molto più vecchia. Tanto è vero che questi uomini cercano la donna giovane e la preferiscono a una vecchia. Vero è che le donne sono meno superficiali. Io però non pensavo neanche lontanamente all'efficienza sessuale ma proprio all'aspetto fisico. Se penso a Michele Placido, per fare l'esempio di uno che ha appeno sposato una più giovane della figlia, da giovane era davvero sexy, ora no. Non credo che lei sia stata attirata dall'inflaccidimento muscolare ma da altro. Cos'è questo altro? Proprio l'aspetto anziano e il fascino della persona matura. Perché piace questo e non un corpo di pari età e una persona coetanea con cui costruire insieme la saggezza?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la ventenne che ha sposato il miliardario (uno a caso)? Questi sono casi in cui l'aspetto sia della fama, sia del fascino della persona, sia della possibilità di vantaggi sono aspetti troppo pesanti. Anch'io conosco donne che hanno sposato uomini più vecchi e hanno avuto matrimoni felici (almeno a vederli dall'esterno) non intendevo questo. Intendevo che l'attrazione fisica che parte dal fisico mi sembra difficile con una persona molto più vecchia. Tanto è vero che questi uomini cercano la donna giovane e la preferiscono a una vecchia. *Vero è che le donne sono meno superficiali.* Io però non pensavo neanche lontanamente all'efficienza sessuale ma proprio all'aspetto fisico. Se penso a Michele Placido, per fare l'esempio di uno che ha appeno sposato una più giovane della figlia, da giovane era davvero sexy, ora no. Non credo che lei sia stata attirata dall'inflaccidimento muscolare ma da altro. Cos'è questo altro? Proprio l'aspetto anziano e il fascino della persona matura. Perché piace questo e non un corpo di pari età e una persona coetanea con cui costruire insieme la saggezza?



mah...  ne sei sicura? Io conosco esempi di donna che mi fanno vergognare di esserlo...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mah...  ne sei sicura? Io conosco esempi di donna che mi fanno vergognare di esserlo...


Era una quasi battuta visto la quantità di uomini inguardabili e o vecchi che hanno giovani e belle donne.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Poi c'è chi viene attratto anche dalla bruttezza o da cose disgustose per i più. Naturalmente chi lo trova normale dovrebbe trovare normale anche un ventenne innamorato di una cinquantenne.


L'attrazione non ha leggi, cara Brunetta. Nessuna legge. Se pensiamo che ce ne siano, allora siamo stati esautorati persino della possibilità di essere istintivi. Non solo ci dicono cosa dobbiamo comprare, ma anche cosa dobbiamo desiderare! Ma ti rendi conto? Non c'è proprio nulla di "normale" nel campo dell'attrazione.

E, comunque, anche a guardare i "parametri del normale", c'è ventenne  e ventenne, e c'è cinquantenne e cinquantenne nel senso che sono ventenni ributtanti, e cinquantenni arrapanti.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'unico cinquantenne che ho avuto...lasciamo stare va.
> 
> ma lothar dov'è?
> Sto pensando di dare ancora una chance alla categoria degli attempati D)
> ...


 sono qua'darling...io ormai sono ultra cinquantenne....e infatti pensando allo scambio di sms,ieri sera,con l'''amica''30enne,mi viene da ridere..tra l'altro da buon meridionale e'pure gelosa.la cosa strana e'che io trovi normale,sta roba....potrebbe essere mia figlia.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'attrazione non ha leggi, cara Brunetta. Nessuna legge. Se pensiamo che ce ne siano, allora siamo stati esautorati persino della possibilità di essere istintivi. Non solo ci dicono cosa dobbiamo comprare, ma anche cosa dobbiamo desiderare! Ma ti rendi conto? Non c'è proprio nulla di "normale" nel campo dell'attrazione.
> 
> E, comunque, anche a guardare i "parametri del normale", c'è ventenne e ventenne, e c'è cinquantenne e cinquantenne nel senso che sono ventenni ributtanti, e cinquantenni arrapanti.



Verde mio


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verde mio


il verde è tuo, non sincero,  perchè io faccio parte dei 50enni arrapanti e quindi tu sei di parte.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il verde è tuo, non sincero, perchè io faccio parte dei 50enni arrapanti e quindi tu sei di parte.


Che io non faccio testo è vero, in genere sono molto più attratta dai 50enni che dai 30enni e dai 40enni
Che ci siano cinquantenni che fisicamente non hanno nulla da invidiare a dei 30enni anche
Continuo infatti a non capire quello che dice Brunetta

E direi che tu ne sei l'esempio che conferma di tutto questo.....



Voglio una percentuale su tutti gli mp che ricevi da ora in poi:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voglio una percentuale su tutti gli mp che ricevi da ora in poi:mrgreen:


accordata.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'attrazione non ha leggi, cara Brunetta. Nessuna legge. Se pensiamo che ce ne siano, allora siamo stati esautorati persino della possibilità di essere istintivi. Non solo ci dicono cosa dobbiamo comprare, ma anche cosa dobbiamo desiderare! Ma ti rendi conto? Non c'è proprio nulla di "normale" nel campo dell'attrazione.
> 
> E, comunque, anche a guardare i "parametri del normale", c'è ventenne  e ventenne, e c'è cinquantenne e cinquantenne nel senso che sono ventenni ributtanti, e cinquantenni arrapanti.


Eh certo! Ma quando si entra nella realtà io tutto questo fascino non lo vedo. Evidentemente istintivamente si scelgono cose che nulla hanno a che vedere con la gradevolezza fisica. Era quello che dicevo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono qua'darling...io ormai sono ultra cinquantenne....e infatti pensando allo scambio di sms,ieri sera,con l'''amica''30enne,mi viene da ridere..tra l'altro da buon meridionale e'pure gelosa.*la cosa strana e'che io trovi normale,sta roba....*potrebbe essere mia figlia.


Infatti dovresti vergognarti.


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una quasi battuta visto la quantità di uomini inguardabili e o vecchi che hanno giovani e belle donne.


eh ma anche giovani e belle donne si prendono vecchi... quindi lo squallore è da parte di entrambi!!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh ma anche giovani e belle donne si prendono vecchi... quindi lo squallore è da parte di entrambi!!


Rileggimi perché non parlavo di questo. Poi chi ha avuto storie con uomini più vecchi si sente chiamata in causa e non riesce a capire.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti dovresti vergognarti.


Perchè è sposato? O perchè chatta con una trentenne?


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggimi perché non parlavo di questo. Poi chi ha avuto storie con uomini più vecchi si sente chiamata in causa e non riesce a capire.


Pardon, devo allora aver saltato qualche post! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh certo! Ma quando si entra nella realtà io tutto questo fascino non lo vedo. Evidentemente istintivamente si scelgono cose che nulla hanno a che vedere con la gradevolezza fisica. Era quello che dicevo.


Puoi spiegare perchè io non capisco


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare perchè io non capisco


Vado terra terra (non per te ma perché vedo che non mi so spiegare): tu sei uguale a quando avevi venti o trentanni? Io no. Fisicamente e psicologicamente. Ovviamente fisicamente ero una bomba, psicologicamente e culturalmente ero più acerba rispetto ad ora. Dunque chiunque scegliesse me ora (qualunque età avesse) mi sceglierebbe per quel che sono ora in un mix in cui l'aspetto fisico non è preponderante. Uguale accade quando una donna sceglie un uomo più vecchio: ci saranno altri aspetti più importanti di quello fisico. Poi ovvio che esistono ventenni come figli di Fantozzi e cinquantenni come Tom Cruise.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè è sposato? O perchè chatta con una trentenne?


Perché va a letto con una che considera una potenziale figlia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

Io quando avevo 28 anni ho avuto una storia con un 44enne che in effetti faceva abbastanza cagare, però era il doppiatore di un attore americano fighissimo (già raccontato, vero?)... E aveva sta voce pazzesca e arrapantissima... E poi quando trombava parlava tutto il tempo, mi diceva un sacco di cose, e io sentivo sta voce e anche se faceva cagare in quel momento in realtà per me lui era l'attore fighissimo e cazzo mi arrapava da morire... Poi era pure romano per cui mi diceva pure "ma quanto sei bbbbona!!!" E io mi scioglievo...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io quando avevo 28 anni ho avuto una storia con un 44enne che in effetti faceva abbastanza cagare, però era il doppiatore di un attore americano fighissimo (già raccontato, vero?)... E aveva sta voce pazzesca e arrapantissima... E poi quando trombava parlava tutto il tempo, mi diceva un sacco di cose, e io sentivo sta voce e anche se faceva cagare in quel momento in realtà per me lui era l'attore fighissimo e cazzo mi arrapava da morire... Poi era pure romano per cui mi diceva pure "ma quanto sei bbbbona!!!" E io mi scioglievo...


La voce è un'arma impropria.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La voce è un'arma impropria.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vado terra terra (non per te ma perché vedo che non mi so spiegare): tu sei uguale a quando avevi venti o trentanni? Io no. Fisicamente e psicologicamente. Ovviamente fisicamente ero una bomba, psicologicamente e culturalmente ero più acerba rispetto ad ora. Dunque chiunque scegliesse me ora (qualunque età avesse) mi sceglierebbe per quel che sono ora in un mix in cui l'aspetto fisico non è preponderante. Uguale accade quando una donna sceglie un uomo più vecchio: ci saranno altri aspetti più importanti di quello fisico. Poi ovvio che esistono ventenni come figli di Fantozzi e *cinquantenni come Tom Cruise*.



Ecco appunto. Allora siamo d'accordo
Il mio amante mi ha colpito da subito per l'aspetto fisico, cosa rara per me, poi è nata l'attrazione per come si muoveva per come parlava ecc ecc
Ci sono uomini di cui ho visto le foto che a vent'anni e trenta non mi dicevano nulla. A 50 li trovo irresistibili. E Quintina può testimoniare se ha capito di chi parlo
Parlo solo di foto perchè a 20 anni non li conoscevo



Brunetta ha detto:


> La voce è un'arma impropria.


Quoto con il sangue


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vado terra terra (non per te ma perché vedo che non mi so spiegare): tu sei uguale a quando avevi venti o trentanni? Io no. Fisicamente e psicologicamente. Ovviamente fisicamente ero una bomba, psicologicamente e culturalmente ero più acerba rispetto ad ora. Dunque chiunque scegliesse me ora (qualunque età avesse) mi sceglierebbe per quel che sono ora in un mix in cui l'aspetto fisico non è preponderante. Uguale accade quando una donna sceglie un uomo più vecchio: ci saranno altri aspetti più importanti di quello fisico. Poi ovvio che esistono ventenni come figli di Fantozzi e cinquantenni come Tom Cruise.


A me non piace Tom :mrgreen: quindi "leggo"Robert downey junior :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Allora siamo d'accordo
> Il mio amante mi ha colpito da subito per l'aspetto fisico, cosa rara per me, poi è nata l'attrazione per come si muoveva per come parlava ecc ecc
> Ci sono uomini di cui ho visto le foto che a vent'anni e trenta non mi dicevano nulla. A 50 li trovo irresistibili. E Quintina può testimoniare se ha capito di chi parlo
> Parlo solo di foto perchè a 20 anni non li conoscevo
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me non piace Tom :mrgreen: quindi "leggo"Robert downey junior :mrgreen:


Che erano meglio da giovani.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io quando avevo 28 anni ho avuto una storia con un 44enne che in effetti faceva abbastanza cagare, però era il doppiatore di un attore americano fighissimo (già raccontato, vero?)... E aveva sta voce pazzesca e arrapantissima... E poi quando trombava parlava tutto il tempo, mi diceva un sacco di cose, e io sentivo sta voce e anche se faceva cagare in quel momento in realtà per me lui era l'attore fighissimo e cazzo mi arrapava da morire... Poi era pure romano per cui mi diceva pure "ma quanto sei bbbbona!!!" E io mi scioglievo...


 Se ti sei trombata Mario Brega :umile:, mi tatuo la tua faccia sul bicipite.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se ti sei trombata Mario Brega :umile:, mi tatuo la tua faccia sul bicipite.


Mario Brega mi risulta essere un attore - non un doppiatore di un attore americano fighissimo - nato nel 1923...

ora... fatti un po' due calcoli... se avevo 28 anni e lui 44... non è che io sia così vecchia eh!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mario Brega mi risulta essere un attore - non un doppiatore di un attore americano fighissimo - nato nel 1923...
> 
> ora... fatti un po' due calcoli... se avevo 28 anni e lui 44... non è che io sia così vecchia eh!


Però ci hai suscitato la curiosità e poi ci hai lasciati nell'ignoranza :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ci hai suscitato la curiosità e poi ci hai lasciati nell'ignoranza :carneval:




PS questo messaggio si cancellerà automaticamente tra 1 minuto!


tempo scaduto! chi ha letto ha letto!


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vado terra terra (non per te ma perché vedo che non mi so spiegare): tu sei uguale a quando avevi venti o trentanni? Io no. Fisicamente e psicologicamente. Ovviamente fisicamente ero una bomba, psicologicamente e culturalmente ero più acerba rispetto ad ora. Dunque chiunque scegliesse me ora (qualunque età avesse) mi sceglierebbe per quel che sono ora in un mix in cui l'aspetto fisico non è preponderante. Uguale accade quando una donna sceglie un uomo più vecchio: ci saranno altri aspetti più importanti di quello fisico. Poi ovvio che esistono ventenni come figli di Fantozzi e cinquantenni come *Tom Cruise.*



paura.

Che gran cessone.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto con il sangue



Mi stava venendo una schifezza da dire.:unhappy:

sono troppo in modalità splatter stasera....non datemi corda....


vi prego


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> PS questo messaggio si cancellerà automaticamente tra 1 minuto!
> 
> 
> tempo scaduto! chi ha letto ha letto!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura.
> 
> Che gran cessone.
> :unhappy:


Beh se è un cesso Tom troppi si devono nascondere.


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh se è un cesso Tom troppi si devono nascondere.


te lo giuro. Ha dei lineamenti così secchi che davvero non riesco a trovarlo attraente. 
mi sa di sporco e untuoso.
da sempre.
Come mi sa di sporco quel biondo...il marito della jolie...bello ma...sporco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> te lo giuro. Ha dei lineamenti così secchi che davvero non riesco a trovarlo attraente.
> mi sa di sporco e untuoso.
> da sempre.
> Come mi sa di sporco quel biondo...il marito della jolie...bello ma...sporco.


Se pensi che io adoro russel crowe da sempre puoi immaginare il niente che mi dicono i succitati brendo pitt e Tommaso cruise.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> PS questo messaggio si cancellerà automaticamente tra 1 minuto!
> 
> 
> tempo scaduto! chi ha letto ha letto!


Mandare SMS.

Movite


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se pensi che io adoro russel crowe da sempre puoi immaginare il niente che mi dicono i succitati brendo pitt e Tommaso cruise.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mandare SMS.
> 
> Movite


Poi giralo ^_____^


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se pensi che io adoro russel crowe da sempre puoi immaginare il niente che mi dicono i succitati brendo pitt e Tommaso cruise.


Brendo Pitt! lui!
Russel ha quasi sempre la barba quindi...paura fifa.

Io ho una passione proibita da sempre per denzel..mamma mia quell'uomo cos'è...


----------



## Spider (3 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se pensi che io adoro russel crowe da sempre puoi immaginare il niente che mi dicono i succitati brendo pitt e Tommaso cruise.


..allora facciamo il punto.
Soprendentemente, i vari Brad, Tom e Leonardo hanno dimostrato che si può fare dell'ottima recitazione anche essendo omologatamente "belli".
in particolare DI caprio non trovate che faccia degli ottimi films?
attori che potevano puntare sulla bellezza e anche se a suon di miliardi hanno scelto la recitazione, con tutti i suoi rischi.
L'australiano a differenza è in netta discesa... consolidato in un ruolo, ma lo avete visto in Superman?...
sembra la zia Ecle, con la parnanza!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io quando avevo 28 anni ho avuto una storia con un 44enne che in effetti faceva abbastanza cagare, però era il doppiatore di un attore americano fighissimo (già raccontato, vero?)... E aveva sta voce pazzesca e arrapantissima... E poi quando trombava parlava tutto il tempo, mi diceva un sacco di cose, e io sentivo sta voce e anche se faceva cagare in quel momento in realtà per me lui era l'attore fighissimo e cazzo mi arrapava da morire... Poi era pure romano per cui mi diceva pure "ma quanto sei bbbbona!!!" E io mi scioglievo...


Vabbè, ma se io dovessi trombare con la doppiatrice della (una a casa Michelina Pfeiffer) e chiudendo gli occhi la sentissi dire: Daje, Movite, Spigni, Pijame a pizze er culo  Dopo due minuti dichiaro chiuso l'incontro per impraticabilità di campo


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..allora facciamo il punto.
> Soprendentemente, i vari Bred, Tom e Leonardo hanno dimostrato che si può fare dell'ottima recitazione anche essendo omologatamente "belli".
> in particolare DI caprio non trovate che faccia degli ottimo films?
> L'australiano a differenza è in netta discsa... ma lo avete visto in Superman?...
> sembra la zia Ecle, con la parnanza!!!!!


di caprio proprio non riesco ad apprezzarlo nemmeno come attore, oltre a non trovarlo bello per i miei canoni estetici.
Lo trovo monotematico ad espressione. Non mi trasmette nulla.
Ma ammetto che l'ultimo film che ho visto suo era sui diamanti del sud africa mi sembra. Ma mi sono addormentata e non l'ho seguito molto.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brendo Pitt! lui!
> Russel ha quasi sempre la barba quindi...paura fifa.
> 
> Io ho una passione proibita da sempre per denzel..mamma mia quell'uomo cos'è...


Hai visto Flight, quello in cui interpreta un pilota alcolizzato ?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Poi giralo ^_____^


Arrivò PM.

Arrivo anche a te ?


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai visto Flight, quello in cui interpreta un pilota alcolizzato ?



bellissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> te lo giuro. Ha dei lineamenti così secchi che davvero non riesco a trovarlo attraente.
> mi sa di sporco e untuoso.
> da sempre.
> Come mi sa di sporco quel biondo...il marito della jolie...bello ma...sporco.


Ok non mi piacciono Tom, brad e Leonardo,:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Javier Bardem


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brendo Pitt! lui!
> Russel ha quasi sempre la barba quindi...paura fifa.
> 
> Io ho una passione proibita da sempre per denzel..mamma mia quell'uomo cos'è...


Eh si pure denzel ha un  suo perché !!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> di caprio proprio non riesco ad apprezzarlo nemmeno come attore, oltre a non trovarlo bello per i miei canoni estetici.
> Lo trovo monotematico ad espressione. Non mi trasmette nulla.
> Ma ammetto che l'ultimo film che ho visto suo era sui diamanti del sud africa mi sembra. Ma mi sono addormentata e non l'ho seguito molto.


stai un pochino indietro,
solo qualche anno,
 ma puoi sempre rifarti.
guardati l'ultimo *Tarantino.*
per esempio, fà il cattivo...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bellissimo



I primi due o tre minuti di film  Uno dei culi più belli della storia del cinema 

Però devo dire che effettivamente anche  il Denzel con la panzetta un pò sfatta possa acchiappare


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se io dovessi trombare con la doppiatrice della (una a casa Michelina Pfeiffer) e chiudendo gli occhi la sentissi dire: Daje, Movite, Spigni, Pijame a pizze er culo  Dopo due minuti dichiaro chiuso l'incontro per impraticabilità di campo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (3 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se io dovessi trombare con la doppiatrice della (una a casa Michelina Pfeiffer) e chiudendo gli occhi la sentissi dire: Daje, Movite, Spigni, Pijame a pizze er culo  Dopo due minuti dichiaro chiuso l'incontro per impraticabilità di campo


..le pizze ar culo,
 però le devi sapè daje!!!!!
sinnò... che doppiatore sei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Arrivò PM.
> 
> Arrivo anche a te ?


No! Lo sapevo che non dovevo fidarmi della sorella scialla :/


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brendo Pitt! lui!
> Russel ha quasi sempre la barba quindi...paura fifa.
> 
> Io ho una passione proibita da sempre per denzel..mamma mia quell'uomo cos'è...


Ecco, anche il denzel.
E Andy Garcia ai bei tempi, ora è un po' stagionato.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco, anche il denzel.
> E Andy Garcia ai bei tempi, ora è un po' stagionato.


Brava anche ANDy :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (3 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I primi due o tre minuti di film  Uno dei culi più belli della storia del cinema
> 
> Però devo dire che effettivamente anche  il Denzel con la panzetta un pò sfatta possa acchiappare


il culo più bello della storia del cinema è Gere in American Gigolò.
come uno dei culi più belli della fotografia è la HunziKer per Malizia...
due culi che mi sarei fatto subito!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..le pizze ar culo,
> però le devi sapè daje!!!!!
> sinnò... che doppiatore sei.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il culo più bello della storia del cinema è Gere in American Gigolò.
> come uno dei culi più belli della fotografia è la HunziKer per *Malizia...*
> due culi che mi sarei fatto subito!!!!!!!!!


roberta


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..le pizze ar culo,
> però le devi sapè daje!!!!!
> sinnò... che doppiatore sei.


Pur amando la musicalità del romano, la sua poesia, bellezza.......a me Michelina deve dì: Spank my ass please  Le pizze alla Ferillona


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *il culo più bello della storia del cinema è Gere in American Gigolò.*
> come uno dei culi più belli della fotografia è la HunziKer per Malizia...
> due culi che mi sarei fatto subito!!!!!!!!!


A dire la verità io parlavo della hostess che si era appena finito di trombare Denzel


----------



## Spider (3 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> roberta


vero, Roberta, che non capivi se si chiamava cosi o cosa...
Bè,
 pure quelli di Malizia, 
hanno un suo perchè...


----------



## Spider (3 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A dire la verità io parlavo della hostess che si era appena finito di trombare Denzel


no,no
 io parlavo proprio di Gere.
fà differenza?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no,no
> io parlavo proprio di Gere.
> fà differenza?


No No 

Però se dovessi invidiare il culo ad un uomo, forse non sarebbe quello di Gere.


----------



## Spider (3 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No No
> 
> Però se dovessi invidiare il culo ad un uomo, forse non sarebbe quello di Gere.


Er Berlusca????
ma quello è un altro *tipo di culo*!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Qualunque sia il tipo  a cui ci si riferisce il fisico a 50 non è quello che si ha a 20 o 30. Forse escluso Antonacci che fa più figura ora.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Er Berlusca????
> ma quello è un altro *tipo di culo*!!!!!!!


L'amico del Gladiatore Russel Crowe. Quello nero. Ecco, quello è un culo, (ma anche bicipiti e tutto il resto che non mi dispiacerrebbero)


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> PS questo messaggio si cancellerà automaticamente tra 1 minuto!
> 
> 
> tempo scaduto! chi ha letto ha letto!


Però beato chi si tromba quintina che è divina
e guai a chi si nasconde sotto la gonna della nonna!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..allora facciamo il punto.
> Soprendentemente, i vari Brad, Tom e Leonardo hanno dimostrato che si può fare dell'ottima recitazione anche essendo omologatamente "belli".
> *in particolare DI caprio non trovate che faccia degli ottimi films*?
> attori che potevano puntare sulla bellezza e anche se a suon di miliardi hanno scelto la recitazione, con tutti i suoi rischi.
> ...


si :
buon compleanno mr Grape
J Edgar
prova a prendermi 
belli e bravo 
nel primo poi era giovanissimo proprio bravo...


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si :
> *buon compleanno mr Grape*
> J Edgar
> prova a prendermi
> ...


era giovanissimo...molto prima di titanic ,bell'interpretazione...c'era pure deep


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era giovanissimo...molto prima di titanic ,bell'interpretazione...c'era pure deep


Sai Minni, in molte (anche in qualche uomo per la verità) mi dicono che somiglierei a Di Caprio. Vuoi essere la mia cosa lì, quella di Titanic?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era giovanissimo...molto prima di titanic ,bell'interpretazione...c'era pure deep



L'ho scritto che era giovanissimo ....l'ultima riga non è un titolo di un film:mrgreen:
prima di Titanic e dopo Genitori in blu jeans  

comunque si un'interpretazione non facile e direi per niente monotematico come espressione


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai Minni, in molte (anche in qualche uomo per la verità) *mi dicono che somiglierei a Di Caprio.* Vuoi essere la mia cosa lì, quella di Titanic?



credo che intendano nel pisciare


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'ho scritto che era giovanissimo ....*l'ultima riga non è un titolo di un film*:mrgreen:
> prima di Titanic e dopo Genitori in blu jeans
> 
> comunque si un'interpretazione non facile e direi per niente monotematico come espressione


non ci sono arrivata, troppo faticoso:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> credo che intendano nel pisciare


Ti dirò che lì si somigliano un po' tutti, in effetti. In ogni caso ci vedono sicuramente male.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Luglio 2013)

Di Caprio è un ottimo attore. Punto. Fisicamente non mi dice nulla. Ma a ma fisicamente non dice nulla nessuno.

Per tornare in argomento "differenza di età", il _mio_ unico vero solo grande amore (ma io sono stata a mia volta il _suo_ unico vero solo grande amore, eh) aveva vent'anni più di me. Un uomo bellissimo, oggettivamente. Ma io la sua bellezza oggettivamente non la vedevo. Io lo amavo. Punto.


----------



## devastata (5 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Di Caprio è un ottimo attore. Punto. Fisicamente non mi dice nulla. Ma a ma fisicamente non dice nulla nessuno.
> 
> Per tornare in argomento "differenza di età", il _mio_ unico vero solo grande amore (ma io sono stata a mia volta il _suo_ unico vero solo grande amore, eh) aveva vent'anni più di me. Un uomo bellissimo, oggettivamente. Ma io la sua bellezza oggettivamente non la vedevo. Io lo amavo. Punto.


Come mai è finita la vostra storia d'amore?  Se non sono indiscreta e se hai voglia di scrivero!

Un vero peccato!


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come mai è finita la vostra storia d'amore?  Se non sono indiscreta e se hai voglia di scrivero!
> 
> Un vero peccato!


uno dei due ha smesso di essere l'unico vero grande amore dell'altro.


----------



## devastata (5 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> uno dei due ha smesso di essere l'unico vero grande amore dell'altro.



Era quello che temevo, pensare che è cosi bello credere di essere l'UNICO GRANDE AMORE PER QUALCUNO.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Era quello che temevo, pensare che è cosi bello credere di essere l'UNICO GRANDE AMORE PER QUALCUNO.



ovviamente Fantastica dirà di no, se no non sarebbe Fantastica, ma ci ha insegnato lei che due più due fa quattro.

Però...ci sono amori che rimangono dentro. Finiscono ma rimangono.

Devy non fare la tristarella che mi incisto e ti cazzio.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2013)

ehm.. siete care. Vorrei consolare i sospetti, siamo ancora e sempre saremo l'unico solo vero grande amore l'uno e l'una per l'altro. Ma esistono i colpi del destino e contro quelli non si può nulla. Così anche l'amore più grande non può che cedere...

Vi scongiuro, non indagate oltre. Grazie. L'amore vero ha dei pudori veri.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ehm.. siete care. Vorrei consolare i sospetti, siamo ancora e sempre saremo l'unico solo vero grande amore l'uno e l'una per l'altro.* Ma esistono i colpi del destino e contro quelli non si può nulla*. Così anche l'amore più grande non può che cedere...
> 
> Vi scongiuro, non indagate oltre. Grazie. L'amore vero ha dei pudori veri.


Una volta mi piaceva questa idea romantica. Oggi penso che non sia vera.


----------



## devastata (7 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovviamente Fantastica dirà di no, se no non sarebbe Fantastica, ma ci ha insegnato lei che due più due fa quattro.
> 
> Però...ci sono amori che rimangono dentro. Finiscono ma rimangono.
> 
> Devy non fare la tristarella che mi incisto e ti cazzio.



Tranquilla Tebe, passato il periodo della tristezza e delle incazzature, sto benissimo, quando finisco le telefonate con lui ancora meglio, neppure ricordo le parole, tanto che senso hanno?


----------



## devastata (7 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ehm.. siete care. Vorrei consolare i sospetti, siamo ancora e sempre saremo l'unico solo vero grande amore l'uno e l'una per l'altro. Ma esistono i colpi del destino e contro quelli non si può nulla. Così anche l'amore più grande non può che cedere...
> 
> Vi scongiuro, non indagate oltre. Grazie. L'amore vero ha dei pudori veri.


Tranquilla, non indagheremo oltre. Sui colpi del destino sono d'accordo. Io non avrei mai dovuto incontrare mio marito, invece!


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> _*Però...ci sono amori che rimangono dentro. Finiscono ma rimangono.*_
> 
> .



quanto è vero


----------

